# Sticky  Post your work truck/van thread



## A.W.Davis

I have been searching the vehicles folder and havent found too many pics of posted work trucks and was thinking about starting this thread



Heres mine I just got last Thursday.......I will be getting it lettered in a few weeks as soon as one of my large jobs starts. Its a 2001 Chevy Silverado 1500......I will be upgrading the suspension as time goes by and doing a few other misc. upgrades as well when the funds permit. I will post pics of the progress.





























So lets see your truck/van/trailers :clap:


----------



## Bone Saw

heres my mobile locker room


----------



## mdshunk




----------



## ApgarNJ

wait a minute, that looks like a pleasure vehicle! wetsuit, wakeboard maybe? the trailer looks like it's for work though! how do you like that sprinter? is it a diesel?

here is my new one, i just got in august of last year, the older truck is in the background.


----------



## A.W.Davis

mdshunk said:


>


 
:laughing: I bet that thing gets 90 miles per gallon

Is that the standard 3 cylinder 1.7 liter motor or the upgraded 4 cylinder 2.3 liter motor


----------



## A.W.Davis

And heres the truck I am giving up in a few days to finally begin my self employment! I have had many good days in that truck....it will be missed!


----------



## Glasshousebltr

When I bought it and now.


----------



## RobertCDF

Here is my new work truck...








And here is the trailer.


----------



## Big Dave

Here's my rig. '04 chevy 2500 HD and '06 Haulmark 16' trailer.


----------



## BreyerConstruct

here's 2 of our trucks:


----------



## Robie

*2004 Dodge Ram 2500 with Hemi
New 16' Haulmark trailer​*


----------



## ch0mpie

05 tacoma and 5x8 cargo express...don't make fun of my mini sett-up:scooter:


----------



## needthingsdone?

Here's My 95 Diesel Step Van. I also just bought a 2005 6x10 vnose Cargo Mate Trailer for my siding crew. Still have to fully outfit it.


----------



## needthingsdone?

Geez Robert, I thought I had alot of Ridgid Batteries !!!!!


----------



## A.W.Davis

I noticed a lot of you here have a enclosed trailer, that makes lots of sense.....truth be told you rarely see that here in Cali.....mainly landscaping companies utilize the enclosed trailers.....what do you guys with the enclosed trailers do with debris from the job.....you have 2 trailers on sight?


----------



## RobertCDF

A.W.Davis said:


> I noticed a lot of you here have a enclosed trailer, that makes lots of sense.....truth be told you rarely see that here in Cali.....mainly landscaping companies utilize the enclosed trailers.....what do you guys with the enclosed trailers do with debris from the job.....you have 2 trailers on sight?


I bet the reason not many use trailers in cali is people will steal them.

As far as trash goes... roll offs unless its only a truckload. Then it goes in the truck.


----------



## Nathan

I'm going to make this thread a sticky. It's cool seeing everyone's vehicles. 

Great Idea :thumbsup:


----------



## RJCarney

Here's mine.


----------



## widco

---


----------



## Toothpick

Awidmeyer,

What the heck is that? In a way that's kind of cool. Have you ever lost anything cruisin down the road?


----------



## ch0mpie

that thing is crazy. How does all your stuff not get stolen?


----------



## GregS

I guess it doesn't rain much around there..


----------



## dkillianjr

Ya that is pretty cool lookin:thumbsup: what do you do about rain? 

Dave


----------



## widco

---


----------



## widco

---


----------



## ProWallGuy

Here is my work truck.
I'm out of town, so I can't just attach the pics.


----------



## Bone Saw

ApgarNJ said:


> wait a minute, that looks like a pleasure vehicle! wetsuit, wakeboard maybe? the trailer looks like it's for work though! how do you like that sprinter? is it a diesel?
> 
> here is my new one, i just got in august of last year, the older truck is in the background.


I love it, 23mpg, 11kmi oil changes, amazing turning radius and in the snow. 800lb wheelchair lift in side door I use it also to get gang box in and out. Mainly use the trailer for the mini skid and dump runs. I think next fall I'll trade it in and get the short/low passenger one for personal use and a cab/chassis dually with a dump bed. I can get the gang box in and out with the skid forks, but not sure how I'm gonna get skidder in and out and just do away with the trailer altogether? Only thing I hate about it is the goddamn cupholders


----------



## pitbull

As someone from the Uk what are the benefits of a 4x4 over a van. Over here the van is the norm, everything is contained without having too hitch a trailer. though I have noticed the 4x4 is coming in more over here though I think its more of a staus symbol than practicallity. I myself have a 4x4 land rover defender, but that is too pull my 16' trailer for work and too go out on the farms in my spare time when doing falconry. But surely not everyone in america needs 4x4


----------



## ApgarNJ

why not make that an enclosed trailer? do you pull it inside a garage each night? and what do you do if you are at the job and it starts raining or snowing?


----------



## Bone Saw

ApgarNJ said:


> why not make that an enclosed trailer? do you pull it inside a garage each night? and what do you do if you are at the job and it starts raining or snowing?


I really don't need the trailer other than for moving the skid steer around, and dump runs. everything I need is in the gang box and that can get rained and snowed on for all I care same for the skid steer, I just don't like having the tools permently in any vehicle. I am considering either ramps or a small hoist to get it in and out, it only weighs 1500lbs. I thought about getting the 3500 and driving the skid and the gang box in the back, but something about the possibility of having an accident with 1500# and a toothed bucket behind me just skeeves me. I saw the coolest rig last summer, a landscaper was doing some work up the road from one of my projects and he had a small mitsubishi cabover with a rolloff bed, he had a dumpster and a connex box for this truck, I'm guessing the connex container was his jobsite trailer, but obviously it isn't rolling anyware, and you would need a torch to get in. I just really hate dealing with trailers altogether, anymore my mixer just sits cause I'v been getting my crete delivered with a pump rig.


----------



## widco

---


----------



## elvinstheman

ch0mpie said:


> 05 tacoma and 5x8 cargo express...don't make fun of my mini sett-up:scooter:


I like that smaller setup. That's what I want to get for my Tacoma (though I could use a newer Tacoma too...)


----------



## 4theroc




----------



## TempestV

It's a bit more fixed up than that now (it has the original bed back on it), but that's what it looked like at first. I need a more updated picture.


----------



## IHI

Da Bus:









"Hoss":









da grunt truck:









da dump truck:









da parts runner:









da money pit:









 gone but not forgotten


----------



## A.W.Davis

why did you sell your car?


----------



## Humble Abode

*Here's mine*

I won't even bother posting a pic of my crappy van... Maybe in a few months when I buy a new one.

This is basically my sales vehicle and daily runner.

This picture is old it has a Tonneau cover now.


----------



## BreyerConstruct

That's beautiful!

Nice ride!!
~Matt


----------



## A.W.Davis

Humble Abode said:


> I won't even bother posting a pic of my crappy van... Maybe in a few months when I buy a new one.
> 
> This is basically my sales vehicle and daily runner.
> 
> This picture is old it has a Tonneau cover now.


Nice choice for a truck.......my personal truck is a Tacoma! Unfortunately it was a little too modified to be my work truck so I had to get the Chevy Silverado....heres my Tacoma


----------



## Humble Abode

:thumbup: Nice

Yea I'm definitely a big Tacoma fan.

EDIT: I'm a little disappointed with the lettering, I should have got the reflective blue. The regular blue doesn't show up very good on Black, especially at night. Oh well I'll know for next time.


----------



## jmic

A.W.Davis said:


> Nice choice for a truck.......my personal truck is a Tacoma! Unfortunately it was a little too modified to be my work truck so I had to get the Chevy Silverado....heres my Tacoma


Gee A.W. with all that room to the side why wouldn't you just go around that rock?:w00t: That just looks painful as heck for your truck.:laughing:


----------



## Humble Abode

jmic said:


> Gee A.W. with all that room to the side why wouldn't you just go around that rock?



:laughing:


----------



## IHI

A.W.Davis said:


> why did you sell your car?


I still have the car, a new 427 sbc short block in the basement, but I sold my old AFR heads to buy bigger ones, but come to find out they wont hit the market until Jan of '08 by the time they're done testing/tweaking the casting prior to mass production I was initally told Jan of this year, but they have'nt even worked on the casting just below the one I want:furious: Supposed to pour mine in June/July and work on it from there. I could geet the new mill put together with different heads, but I'd have to switch pistons, headers,intake, etc...to 18* stuff, the heads I'm waiting on are still 23* and will flow at least as much as the typical 18* stuff does now..so I'll wait another year.

I got rid of the 95 F150 for the F350. That was the best damn truck I ever owned, thing did'nt owe me a nickel, did the work of a 1T most the time and kept pluggin away


----------



## mtp

I just blew up an '03 silverado
replacement is 06 express van


----------



## RandyMarshall

That looks amazing... Scared to drive it though


----------



## thom

It's way more fun than a saw.


----------



## JasontheMason

Glasshousebltr said:


> When I bought it and now.


I got the same one, only its red with stick shift and 230,000 miles and 4x4.


----------



## A.W.Davis

jmic said:


> Gee A.W. with all that room to the side why wouldn't you just go around that rock?:w00t: That just looks painful as heck for your truck.:laughing:


It was more fun to go over the rock. :jester:


----------



## In_Mexifornia




----------



## A.W.Davis

Well now I am happy

I just got my truck wrapped in vinyl stickers....the guy Al Meadows did a great job.

Dont crank call me now that you see my ph. number fawkers :jester:


----------



## RobertCDF

Did you see the spelling error on your tailgate?


----------



## vtmarksman

you guys in CA have it made! my silverado went from fluff to work the first time i failed to anchor my ext ladder to the rack.... i now have racing stipes on the hood and roof to match the low drag dents at each end...

nice rigs..

doug


----------



## A.W.Davis

RobertCDF said:


> Did you see the spelling error on your tailgate?


Nooooooo....I've been staring at my screen for 10 minutes....what are you looking at Robert :blink:


----------



## Robie

I stared at it for a long time also and didn't see anything. He's probably going to tell you something stupid like Chevrolet is spelled F O R D or something.


----------



## RobertCDF

A.W.Davis said:


> Nooooooo....I've been staring at my screen for 10 minutes....what are you looking at Robert :blink:


I put the smiley in... It means it was a joke. 

However a guy I used to work for had some new magnets made that were supposed to say "Superior Building" However after a few days of driving around his son says "why does it say Superior BULDING?" oops...

I mailed out 100 new brochures me and my wife made. We read over it all and liked it and mailed them out. I printed another 25 to carry around with me in my clipboard and I was going to put them in a box on my trailer. I showed them to a buddy of mine and 3 secs later he says "Hey you spelled visit "vsit". No wonder nobody called me from those 100 brochures  I guess spelling errors do not go well with my tag line about perfection.


----------



## Nac

Here are my work trucks:
2006 Isuzu NPR HD
2000 Frieghtliner FL70 Hooklift
2006 Volvo VHD Roll-off


----------



## A.W.Davis

RobertCDF said:


> I put the smiley in... It means it was a joke.
> .


:laughing: damnit you......dont scare me like that


----------



## skyhook

The self recovery winch comes in handy. Certified Binder nut.


----------



## Eric K

Heres one of my trucks.. Hit a damn deer last week with the back wheel well, that why its cracked.


----------



## faber307

*Tab's Truck*

Only a half ton, But had overloads installed.


----------



## RobertCDF

You always take pics at the grocery store?


----------



## drywallet

Hey Awidmeyer I think that needs to be in the Rose Bowl Parade!:thumbsup:


----------



## faber307

RobertCDF said:


> You always take pics at the grocery store?


That Grocery Store was my jobsite!:thumbsup: 
And I take my camera with me always.............


----------



## doubleaction




----------



## Eric K

doubleaction said:


>


Nice Truck, take a whole week of work to pay for them tires every year!


----------



## A.W.Davis

Nice rig.........





for a Ford  





doubleaction said:


>


----------



## walleyed

My 06 Ram and 16' trailer


----------



## wishlist

*My truck minus the ladder rack*

2005 3500 crew cab long box duramax. few mods, this was also before my ladder racks.


----------



## RCPainting

*my new ride*

Just picked it up. Dodge Ram 2500 Diesel 4x4 Laramie. Life is good!:thumbup:


----------



## A.W.Davis

RCPainting said:


> Just picked it up. Dodge Ram 2500 Diesel 4x4 Laramie. Life is good!:thumbup:


 
Niiiice!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nigel S. Shorts

2006 Nissan Titan 4X4


----------



## Giftcard

Work truck link


----------



## Tom R

My work-truck (Chevy '03), and my cruising/alternate work-truck (Chevy '00) . . .


----------



## Cole

Nigel S. Shorts said:


> 2006 Nissan Titan 4X4
> 
> View attachment 6255


Nice Truck!


----------



## Nigel S. Shorts

Thanks, man. I love that truck. We were gone for 5 days and that was the longest I'd gone without driving it. It's FAST!


----------



## RCPainting

This is fast!


----------



## True North

Literally, I see.


----------



## JL Pressure

Hello All! Just thought Id show what we gotThe black dodge got totalled and just replaced it with a 07 GMC 2500HD and we also have another smaller GMC


----------



## gitnerdun

I really hate having to explain the balls to my 9 yr old girl.......do us a favor and lose 'em


----------



## buildenterprise

Balls hanging from a truck are the gayest thing I've seen-well, besides men holding hands.


----------



## buildenterprise

Hey Dan, what's the weight rating on that Ski-Doo trailer?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst

Electricmanscot said:


> If you listen closely you can hear the gasoline being sucked out of the tank....



Ha, ha,,,:laughing:

Aint that the truth. Even when I am not towing a trailer, I get only 9 MPG, and that's with a brand new engine in it.


----------



## ApgarNJ

buildenterprise said:


> Hey Dan, what's the weight rating on that Ski-Doo trailer?


it has two 3000 lbs axles, so i can put about 4000 lbs inside it, i believe it weighs around 2000 lbs empty. I know that four sleds don't weigh close to that, so that leaves plenty of room for tools on the walls. the bigger heavier things will just get pulled out when winter approaches. 

i put the ski-doo logo on there, the brand is Rance. renegade model.


----------



## buildenterprise

How's the thing for stability? At first glance, the box extending past the wheels looks like it makes for a topsy-turvy with any weight in it.


----------



## ApgarNJ

it's stable. they are made for that. lots of deck over trailers out there. 
the 7 foot wide ones usually have the wheel wells inside the trailer, and so do the low, non deckover ones. i wanted 8' wide with zero things in the way on the floor like wheel wells. 
another plus is that you don't drag anything turning into jobsites or driveways etc. where some lower trailers might be drag the rear of the trailer.


----------



## trptman

2ndGen said:


> I kid you not, I used to do jobs with my Trans Am!
> 
> I'd have the t-tops off with a 20' ladder sticking out of the passenger side top opening and materials and stock in the rear with the rear seat folded down and the front seat folded forward!
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> It was red, with machined Centerlines, jacked up in the back!
> 
> :notworthy


 
LOL, somebody else too? when i first got out on my own I had an 85 firebird that I used for a short time. My brother had a truck that I thought I could just borrow when I needed to haul something big. It didn't take long to figure out it wouldn't work out. I was borrowing and using the truck more than he was...I hated to get rid of that car however. I traded it in for a pickup, much to my brothers delight.

I'd fold down the rear seats and with the "hatchback" lid, you could actually put quite a bit of stuff in there.....plywood and drywall didn't fit too well though:laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen

trptman said:


> LOL, somebody else too? when i first got out on my own I had an 85 firebird that I used for a short time. My brother had a truck that I thought I could just borrow when I needed to haul something big. It didn't take long to figure out it wouldn't work out. I was borrowing and using the truck more than he was...I hated to get rid of that car however. I traded it in for a pickup, much to my brothers delight.
> 
> I'd fold down the rear seats and with the "hatchback" lid, you could actually put quite a bit of stuff in there.....plywood and drywall didn't fit too well though:laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Remember that nice little "hole" in the back? That's where I'd keep my tools then place my stock on top! :laughing:

I sold my T/A then bought my '85 F-150 4 speed stick with a 300 I6, ladder racks (from bumper to bumper...a "Roofer's" dream!) and she served me well for 5 years. I bought my first daughter home from the hospital when she was born (16 years ago...sniff, sniff). 

I made enough money the next day (after I got the truck) to buy another T/A, but I got so busy I didn't have time to. 6 Weeks later, I did buy another one. Coincidentally, I've purchased 3 3rd Generation Trans Ams (my first one was blue) that were all red with a black mask, machined rims, t-tops and black interiors. All were 305 V8's. My last one was my favorite. It had been converted to an '89 Formula Firebird look-a-like. It was my cousins who'd just bought a new BMW 3 Series convertable. I asked him what he was going to do with the T/A, he told me I could have it if I wanted it...I asked him how much, he told me to give him a hundred bucks. Without saying another word, I placed my hands in my pocket, took out my roll, gave him the crisp 100 dollar bill and told him to get me the title. He thought the car was shot. 

I had it towed home (thinking it would be a project for me, planning to drop a nice crate 350 in it, etc...). Even though I thought it didn't run, I hand rubbed it, compounded it and gave it a beautiful McGuires Wax job (all by hand), detailed the interior and just for the fun of it, hooked up a set of jumper cables to it and my truck. She turned over on the first shot! However, the battery was really tired. 

Right there, I went back to the auto store, came back with a couple of bags of goodies (carb cleaner, gas additivem, a new battery, etc...), got to work on the engine and by the evening, I had those Flowmasters purring! It was dark out when I finished and I had started at 7:30 in the morning. 

The next morning, when I walked out to the car and there she was glimmering in the sun! I jumped in, cranked it and Barrooom, rooom, rooom rooom, rooom...took of the tops and headed over to my cuz's house. He was out there. He looked at the car and said "No wonder you wanted my car! You wanted it for a parts car!" And I told him, nope...this is his car. His mouth dropped. My Uncle started laughing and patted him on the back telling him he should've kept it. He refused to believe me. He didn't recognize his own car (I am an excellent detailer by the way). Meanwhile, he was on the way to get something for his Bimmer that was giving him problems (buy American next time! :laughing: ).

Ahhh, you brought back memories with that post. 

Like this, but with Centerline Draggers and jacked up in the back...


----------



## dkillianjr

I'm sure that was one nice looking car 2ndgen, My buddy had an 87 I beleive, baby blue with the 305. I always liked the 80's body style, I have one on my wish list:laughing:


Dave


----------



## 2ndGen

dkillianjr said:


> I'm sure that was one nice looking car 2ndgen, My buddy had an 87 I beleive, baby blue with the 305. I always liked the 80's body style, I have one on my wish list:laughing:
> 
> 
> Dave



If I had the mortgage payment in my pocket and was passing a '90 GTA with a 350, Black/Charcoal Leather, T-Tops and a "For Sale" sign on it, I might become homeless! :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## dkillianjr

2ndGen said:


> If I had the mortgage payment in my pocket and was passing a '90 GTA with a 350, Black/Charcoal Leather, T-Tops and a "For Sale" sign on it, I might become homeless! :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


I know what you mean :laughing: Every time I drove to a job a couple months ago I passed an 88 Iroc-Z for sale. Candy apple red mettalic,black leather, T-tops, 350. This thing had some work done to it. I had to keep reminding myself I needed a place to live :laughing:



Dave


----------



## Dan_Watson

*ouch*

Before








After


----------



## General-Lee

*Apirl-11-08 in minnesota!*


----------



## KevinA

A buddy of mine is a contractor, too. He just bought a hearse for a work vehicle. His new slogan- We're dying to work for you.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

KevinA said:


> A buddy of mine is a contractor, too. He just bought a hearse for a work vehicle. His new slogan- We're dying to work for you.






That! Is brilliant!!!!


----------



## 2ndGen

2ndGen said:


>


Addition to the fleet (identical to pic):


----------



## RedsRR

*Newbie pics*

I'm new to the forum and to the business. Well, I've been doin it for free as a hobby for friends for a while, needed some money so I thought I outta get paid for havin fun on my days off now!


----------



## RedsRR

and a cpl more


----------



## Winchester

My new baby. her name is Sarah.


----------



## angus242

The new reason I need to advertise more:


----------



## j_builder

*Work Trucks*

GM approved trucks!

Mine is the white 1998 GMC Sierra proudly named 'Work Horse II'


----------



## stp57

Out with the old Dodge & in with the new Dodge (well, not really a Dodge).
Steve


----------



## Mike B

Some nice looking set-ups here.

I'm using an '08 Tundra 4x4 TRD and a 6x12' tandem axle enclosed trailer.


----------



## qdslse

Nothing fancy but holds all we need...............


----------



## MALCO.New.York

stp57 said:


> Out with the old Dodge & in with the new Dodge (well, not really a Dodge).
> Steve



Correct! It is a Daimler-Benz AKA Mercedes.

Also can be a Freightliner, now known as Daimler Trucks NA AKA Daimler AG .

All the same Company at one time. Daimler nixed Chrysler but kept Freightliner.


----------



## slowforthecones

220/221
Like your truck man! Wondering if you would share a list of what your stocking in your truck. I'm trying to spec out a new Isuzu crew cab with a 14' box.


----------



## smeagol

*my 1987 ford tool boxes 10 years*

I have some great pictures of my work truck, but can't get them to post. Can someone help me get them posted? I've tried upload them, but it only leaves it as a link.


----------



## leroy

Here's my rig.

LeRoy


----------



## Nathan

That looks real nice LeRoy!


----------



## Schmidt & Co

Nice rig! I wish we could use trailers in Chicago.... Cant leave them on residental streets overnight here. Is that a PDCA sticker i see on the front of your van?


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Here's my new van.


----------



## 06 F150

That's what she said...


----------



## smeagol

*work truck*

These were built 8 years ago out 5/4" pine and 1/2" mdo. Took forever but worth it because we can still tow dump trailer, bobcat.(slowly)


----------



## smeagol

*more pics*

level sheath, 8s and 16s nail bins each can hold 50lb box


----------



## smeagol

air compressor tray slides in for driving, locks with pole barn sliding door lock. bottom tool boxes


----------



## jclem

Over the past 30+ yrs in the trade, I've had various configurations. Started with pickups with handmade boxes and racks, store bought boxes and racks, custom made boxes etc. Then in '97 I put a box on the back of my Toyota T100 (took the factory bed off first). Looked like a Uhaul truck. It was great to be able to walk upright into the back of the truck to get tools and equipment rather than crawl, plus everything stayed dry--what a novel idea. I had that little fella for 11yrs. It had a hard time getting out of it's own way (it was a 4 cylinder, believe it or not) but it got me and my tools where we needed to go. It was finally time to change, so I up-sized to an '07 Isuzu gas NPR and put a box on the back. It's my first truck with A/C and cruise control. I'm spoiling myself in my later years. Here are the pics. :thumbup:


----------



## Snow Man

heres a few.........06 350 dieselwagon


----------



## Snow Man

2005 w-900


----------



## Snow Man

03 250


----------



## Snow Man

jclem said:


> Over the past 30+ yrs in the trade, I've had various configurations. Started with pickups with handmade boxes and racks, store bought boxes and racks, custom made boxes etc. Then in '97 I put a box on the back of my Toyota T100 (took the factory bed off first). Looked like a Uhaul truck. It was great to be able to walk upright into the back of the truck to get tools and equipment rather than crawl, plus everything stayed dry--what a novel idea. I had that little fella for 11yrs. It had a hard time getting out of it's own way (it was a 4 cylinder, believe it or not) but it got me and my tools where we needed to go. It was finally time to change, so I up-sized to an '07 Isuzu gas NPR and put a box on the back. It's my first truck with A/C and cruise control. I'm spoiling myself in my later years. Here are the pics. :thumbup:


nothing like a garage on wheels. very nice box


----------



## bockcorp

*2005 Dodge Ram 3500 DRW*

heres mine, I am thinking about getting it wrapped


----------



## Schmidt & Co

Ok, how old is that photo? Just looking at the price of gas.....


----------



## boydsdodge

*One of the best trucks I've had for work.*

My old Dodge, she looks better in person.
Pic from my cell phone.


----------



## stp57

Hey boydsdodge,
That looks almost like my 1986 Bronze Bomber. Same color & everything. My photo is on the top of the page before this one. It was replaced by the white Sprinter in the photo. Once it passed the 200K miles mark I was going to have to put too much money & time into the front end & elsewhere. The straight six cylinder engine still purred. I sold it to a guy in Houston that is a Dodge fanatic. He loves the thing. Yes, that is a station wagon luggage rack on top. I got it off a Buick in the junkyard.
Steve


----------



## rbsremodeling

boydsdodge said:


> My old Dodge, she looks better in person.
> Pic from my cell phone.


I think I have seen this vehicle on america's most wanted:whistling


----------



## Cole

rbsremodeling said:


> I think I have seen this vehicle on america's most wanted:whistling


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BuiltByMAC




----------



## superdeez

My "new" truck, that I got last July (the hardware store's old truck). 95 Astro with a mere 80k on a 4.3. 

Better than my old "truck", Farley, my long-suffering 1989 Ford Taurus. For almost exactly a year I had to make due after wrecking my old truck. That car's come as close to a pickup as a sedan can ever hope (or fear) to get!


----------



## Snow Man

....................


----------



## SWAY79

*My unstopable work horse.*

*I've had this truck since I was 17, It's a '79 F-250/4x4. This beast will climb a tree!:laughing: It has a deep well tool box on it now & it pulls my 5x8 daily. I love this truck. *


----------



## SWAY79

SWAY79 said:


> *I've had this truck since I was 17, It's a '79 F-250/4x4. This beast will climb a tree!:laughing: It has a deep well tool box on it now & it pulls my 5x8 daily. I love this truck. *


*Sorry guys the pic didn't attatch.......*


----------



## treybernhardt

*Trey Bernhardt's New Red Chevy Truck!*

I recently purchased a 2008 Chevy dual cab pickup for my business, I just added a amber lightbar, and tool box. I can haul as many as 4 workers & myself to a Jobsite. I also operate a Labor Pool where I deliver manual laborers to other contractors that need workers & to home owners that have a large project to complete. This has added to my weekly income & also gets other job referrals. I dress my guys in Hardhats & Company tee shirts to advertise while they are working. I also just added a sign in the rear window of the truck for advertising. The sign has my cell phone number in large type.
God bless!
Trey


----------



## MALCO.New.York

SWAY79 said:


> *Sorry guys the pic didn't attatch.......*



That "Oldie" is a "Sweetie"!


----------



## fastg60

treybernhardt said:


> I recently purchased a 2008 Chevy dual cab pickup for my business, I just added a amber lightbar, and tool box. I can haul as many as 4 workers & myself to a Jobsite. I also operate a Labor Pool where I deliver manual laborers to other contractors that need workers & to home owners that have a large project to complete. This has added to my weekly income & also gets other job referrals. I dress my guys in Hardhats & Company tee shirts to advertise while they are working. I also just added a sign in the rear window of the truck for advertising. The sign has my cell phone number in large type.
> God bless!
> Trey


all card carrying US citizens, i'm sure...


----------



## dkillianjr

fastg60 said:


> all card carrying US citizens, i'm sure...


Yup I'm sure they are......


----------



## Cole82

My 89 ford has served me well.:thumbup:


----------



## stp57

Hey Sway79,
Nice truck. The top photo looks like a 1979, but the truck in the other photo appears to be a 76-77? Same truck, different paint, grill?
Steve


----------



## SWAY79

stp57 said:


> Hey Sway79,
> Nice truck. The top photo looks like a 1979, but the truck in the other photo appears to be a 76-77? Same truck, different paint, grill?
> Steve


 *Yeah it's the same truck, but as you can see there's been a few "intergrated" modifications. Like the bed came off a '78, I'm sure you noticed the chrome external cargo hooks, (the original bed was rusted out & pretty flimsy) Also the chrome trim strip running down the sides came off the same '78 the bed came from, & of corse the paint is custom. The grill & every thing else is original '79.*

* Good eye Steve......*


----------



## woodmagman

treybernhardt said:


> I recently purchased a 2008 Chevy dual cab pickup for my business, I just added a amber lightbar, and tool box. I can haul as many as 4 workers & myself to a Jobsite. I also operate a Labor Pool where I deliver manual laborers to other contractors that need workers & to home owners that have a large project to complete. This has added to my weekly income & also gets other job referrals. I dress my guys in Hardhats & Company tee shirts to advertise while they are working. I also just added a sign in the rear window of the truck for advertising. The sign has my cell phone number in large type.
> God bless!
> Trey


treyber.....your men seem to be laying on a bed of potatoes or is that a close up of the genuine dinosaur hide seats?:laughing:


----------



## dkillianjr

Cole82 said:


> My 89 ford has served me well.:thumbup:


Hey Cole, nice truck I'm a sucker for those 80's and 90's fords. What kind of wheels are those, I like them? They would look good on my 94.



Dave


----------



## Cole82

dkillianjr said:


> Hey Cole, nice truck I'm a sucker for those 80's and 90's fords. What kind of wheels are those, I like them? They would look good on my 94.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Hey thanks this is one of my most favorite trucks I have ever had. The I-6 and the flat bed can't be beat.
The rims I am sorry to tell you I don't know. They were purchased off of craigslist for $150. If you do find them just a little heads up. They use internal splined jug nuts. So make shure you get those as well. Standard lugs won't work.


----------



## stp57

Hey Leaky,
I'd watch that helper if I were you. He looks like he would chew that nail bag up in a heartbeat. Nice level holders. I think I'll steal that idea.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## slowforthecones

leakygoose said:


> The van and my helper ,he's the only help I can afford right now .:laughing:


 hahhaa... my helper is a 16 yr old.


----------



## gillisonconstru

I will guarantee he is probably the most dependable help you will ever find.


----------



## davitk

Not a good truck, '99 Ram. Soon to be replaced with a Chevy Express cutaway :clap:


----------



## stp57

The Ram sure looks good. What's wrong with it?
Steve


----------



## davitk

stp57 said:


> The Ram sure looks good. What's wrong with it?
> Steve


She is a pig in sheep's clothing, my biggest gripe is it will not start in the snow nor will it stop. I had a '95 Ram with the standard wheelbase, did not look as pretty but was better a better truck all around.

Want to buy it? arty:


----------



## stp57

Nah, my business would suffer greatly without a van. Plus, I would only buy a truck in Wisconsin if it were loaded to the hilt with cheese.
Steve


----------



## m1911

slowforthecones said:


> hahhaa... my helper is a 16 yr old.




your helper is very cute arty:


----------



## davitk

My new truck :thumbup:


----------



## slowforthecones

That is one nice looking work van/rig. How's the gas mileage and parking considerations? I work in the inner city/urban enviroment so my choice is a E150 stock, F250 with camper or Toyota Minivan with minimal roof attachments to make the 7'" clearance.


----------



## davitk

slowforthecones said:


> That is one nice looking work van/rig. How's the gas mileage and parking considerations? I work in the inner city/urban enviroment so my choice is a E150 stock, F250 with camper or Toyota Minivan with minimal roof attachments to make the 7'" clearance.


Thanks! I picked it up in Detroit Thursday, 12 mpg at 70 mph coming home, haven't checked everyday driving yet but I'm guessing 10. I figure to cut down on trips for supplies/tools by 50%, so it shouldn't be too uneconomical. Parking in the big box parking lot has already proven to be a problem with the hinged rear doors, friggin idiots park as close as they can even if you take up two spaces; makes it so you can't open the doors to load, or the doors swing and hit the car next to it. But that's Ok I have lots of insurance :thumbup:


----------



## unhique

*My vehicles ...*

I'm driving my 2006 GMC 2500HD. Will try to post some pictures here when I'm able to attach files.


----------



## unhique

*Truck before signage*

Here's my new System One rack & tool boxes system. So far so good. I like them.

I'm working on the signage. Should be done in a week or two. 

If I have some design, I'll post them up for you to get help with opions.


----------



## stp57

unhique said:


> Here's my new System One rack & tool boxes system. So far so good. I like them.
> 
> I'm working on the signage. Should be done in a week or two.
> 
> If I have some design, I'll post them up for you to get help with opions.


Nhi ,
Great looking truck too.
Steve


----------



## unhique

Thanks Steve.

The only think I regret is the color. Should have done white. Gray makes it really hard for me to do signage right now. My logo doesn't stand out. It's also hard to design stripes and whatnot. I now have to make another background for the logo, or similar to that sort.

Speaking of which, with my rack & boxes add-ons, I can literally feel its gas thirst.  I think it's probably 10-11 MPG max now (used to be 13-14 MPG).

Let there be ... more jobs!!! haha.

Nhi


----------



## user38755

Just a striaght six but it pulls the tools to the job.:thumbsup:







the tool box


----------



## unhique

That's a very nice truck MetalBender. :thumbsup:

Here's one of my tool boxes opened. Expect to have them organized & stocked with common used parts tools. 

And here's my dump trailer. I think it's 6x12. My life saver  Wish to have those tool trailers many of you have up here but: no $$$, no parking space, & security around here sucks.


----------



## slowforthecones

That is a nice truck and nice lifted dump trailer. I've considered buying a dump trailer. Only draw back right now is in a urban enviroment, your truck bed and dump trailer is fair game for people wanting to dump trash! Are there any options to put a lid on it somehow? How much did that cost? I noticed your in the bay area.


----------



## CookeCarpentry

Here is the new set-up. A 2009 Ford F-350 and a 2009 Haulmark 7 x 16. Replaces a Ford E-250 and many trips to and from the garage for tools and materials.


----------



## katoman

'05 Chev 3/4 ton, 6x12 Haulmark trailer. The "I brake hard for wildlife" is because I do, and keeps the tailgaters off. Weathergaurd pull out drawers in van both side and rear, inverter, etc, etc.


----------



## slowforthecones

It looks like it has seat belts??


----------



## BobsLandscaping

BCConstruction said:


> You guys got some sweet setups :w00t:. I come from UK so it's funny seeing some of these rigs. I went with a truck and trailer just so that i could still use the truck for personal use. Hard getting used to reverseing the trailer when i first got it but now i got it down to a T.


Is that a Platinum Edition F-150? Paradise had one, I felt faint when I saw the sticker.


----------



## nEighter

that is such a nice truck. I want one.


----------



## slowforthecones

that 09 F150 with the 6.5 ft bed is beautiful..... very nice trailer too..what kind is it?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Hey thanks fella's, yeah the truck is Platinum and got a really good deal on the truck. Trailer is a Carmate contractors edition 7x14. They do make a nice trailer but they aint cheap. Paid a little more than i really wanted to but im well impressed with it.


----------



## XanadooLTD

looks like the bed is dipping a bit. Should have went with the HD or Super Duty. I had a 1/2 ton pulling 8.5x16 trailer. Within the year i had no breaks on truck, suspension was going, etc.


----------



## Magnettica




----------



## Winchester

Magnettica said:


> Van


Trying to save money on the lettering?


----------



## rbsremodeling

Winchester said:


> Trying to save money on the lettering?


Every contractor in America had a pair of those magnetic signs when starting out it is a right of passage.


----------



## Winchester

rbsremodeling said:


> Every contractor in America had a pair of those magnetic signs when starting out it is a right of passage.


:laughing: I've got some for the doors on my truck. They were $90 for probably half the size of those. Those were what? $150 maybe?

You probably could have got both sides lettered for under $300

However, grats on the van and the business. Sure it feels good to have nobody to answer to :thumbup:


----------



## ModernStyle




----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

XanadooLTD said:


> looks like the bed is dipping a bit. Should have went with the HD or Super Duty. I had a 1/2 ton pulling 8.5x16 trailer. Within the year i had no breaks on truck, suspension was going, etc.


I got the setup with the extra rear leaf to cope with the extra weight. I have about 800lbs on the tounge and the truck drops by about an inch when im on flat ground. Im on a slope in that pic and the trailer is on flat ground compaired to where the truck is. I also have the Ford TBC so i dont cause any ware and tear to my truck brakes. The trailer is prob causeing me to have less ware on my truck breaks because i can feel the trailer slow me down more than my truck brakes. The anti sway control and TBC work great together also. I have had about 1500lb in the bed upto yet and it does sag a little more than in that picture but so far it's been a great truck to tow with. The new 6 speed make it a lot nicer to travel with also.


----------



## JSB

BCConstruction, Love what you did with the interior of the trailer. Very organized. Looks like a mobile shop with room to carry extra cargo. That is a balance that is hard to achieve sometimes.

Well done!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Cheers JSB, I did take a few weeks to plan the layout and where to put everything. I have 3 of the 40 gallon stanley boxes for tools witout boxes and a few pull out draws for the stanley flip top boxes. It did work out better than i expected as it still feels like there lot of room in there to move around and store materials.


----------



## JSB

Here is my truck that I picked up last week. I ordered it in May as there was no way I was going to find a Cutaway equipped the way I wanted it in the Chassis pool. 

The pics of the business end are after the first day of getting it on the road, its basically finished now and organized, I don't want to take any pics of it as its filled with junk from a job today.

Checked the mileage today and it was 11.1 which is better than I expected.


----------



## slowforthecones

looks nice..goodluck parking in a city multi-level parking lot.


----------



## davitk

:blink:

JSB - your van is too shiny, that just ain't right.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

davitk said:


> :blink:
> 
> JSB - your van is too shiny, that just ain't right.


It's not so much the outside, that interior is WAY too clean. Where's the mud and paperwork?:laughing:


----------



## JSB

WarriorWithWood said:


> It's not so much the outside, that interior is WAY too clean. Where's the mud and paperwork?:laughing:


Well...
In the pics it was only one day old and had not been on a job yet.
Its plenty dirty now


----------



## generalwaste

Here's my work rig...


----------



## hardscrabble

stp57 said:


> That Ford looks really clean. What line of work was it previously used for & what is your line of work?
> Steve


The guy i bought it from was doing plumbing and they weren't using it so they sold it to me. It has the sliding bed cover so I can lock up my large saws etc.. I put a new am/fm/cd radio and added the rims; I picked those up for 150$ and I just rebuilt the radiator. 
I do mostly remodel work, kitchens,baths, decks. Occasionally we do an addition or even build a house foundation up. I work with a couple contractors here but work has been slow. Spring is coming and Im sure things will start getting busy. 
Hows biz in TX.?


----------



## KevinD

This is my truck a 2010 Chevy LTZ 4X4


----------



## HS345

Here's my rig, a 2009 Siverado 3/4 ton, with a 6x12 enclosed v-nose trailer.


----------



## stp57

Home construction seems to be up here, but that doesn't really affect my handyman work. Always constant.
Steve



hardscrabble said:


> The guy i bought it from was doing plumbing and they weren't using it so they sold it to me. It has the sliding bed cover so I can lock up my large saws etc.. I put a new am/fm/cd radio and added the rims; I picked those up for 150$ and I just rebuilt the radiator.
> I do mostly remodel work, kitchens,baths, decks. Occasionally we do an addition or even build a house foundation up. I work with a couple contractors here but work has been slow. Spring is coming and Im sure things will start getting busy.
> Hows biz in TX.?


----------



## lthelec

*Covered in snow*

My van, needs a clean.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

lthelec said:


> My van, needs a clean.


I use to have a transit when i lived in UK but in the medium top roof. Surprised they don't make them over here.


----------



## TBFGhost

...on the fourth day he said "let there be light"....

What a great thing those lights are...I was sick of using a flash light to find items/replace items at night or in the wee early morning hours I sometimes work for commerical jobs.... I had to aim them almost all the way down as to not blind myself....lights up the bed and surrounding area as well...









This is my Ranger, worked a 250 in the budget this year, but the Ranger will stay with me for crappy work...


----------



## davitk

Love the lights. :thumbup:

Now the next time the fuzz pulls you over, flip those babies on and show him whose boss.


----------



## TBFGhost

davitk said:


> Love the lights. :thumbup:
> 
> Now the next time the fuzz pulls you over, flip those babies on and show him whose boss.


 
LOL, yeah those be my ANTI take-down lights...If I can't see him how dare he be able to see me...lol
That is why they do that...so they can see everything they can while trying to keep you in the dark....just in case ya know..


----------



## dkillianjr

Looks good TBF, I have been meaning to add some lights to my truck for a long time:laughing: Keep us updated on the 250 !:thumbup:


Dave


----------



## Atikokan

*New Work Truck*

Hey guys, I had to show it off. My first work truck!! 2006 Chevy Silverado 4x4. I've been working out of a car for my previous 6 years. Finished my apprenticeship, got a raise, so went out and got a truck!! The cap was installed last week.


----------



## HHC

RobertCDF said:


> And here is the trailer.


Nice shelves. Where did you pick those up?


----------



## JFRAME

2004 f-250 powerstroke


----------



## loneframer

Picked up some TracRac accessories Tuesday from Apgar, as well as an additional set of TracRacs.:thumbup: Maybe I'll get the bedrails to fit the other truck and have another setup.:clap:


----------



## Brimar

My tonka work truck. GMC C65 Low Pro w/ 12.5 Reading body and Cat diesel. Has built-in air to handle several nail guns and a 5kw gen set. Hauls everything I need. It works great since, I always have several projects going at once and always need differant tools during the course of the day. It's a bit heavy duty, but I get a lot of thumbs up.:thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co

Brimar said:


> My tonka work truck. GMC C65 Low Pro w/ 12.5 Reading body and Cat diesel. Has built-in air to handle several nail guns and a 5kw gen set. Hauls everything I need. It works great since, I always have several projects going at once and always need differant tools during the course of the day. It's a bit heavy duty, but I get a lot of thumbs up.:thumbup:


I could never work out of something _that _small.....:jester:

Seriously dude, awesome truck! :thumbsup:


----------



## dkillianjr

Ya sweet truck brimar!:thumbup: I would love to see how you have it set up inside.


Dave


----------



## rselectric1

That may be the coolest rig I've ever seen!!!!

Please post inside pics!

EDIT-note the "hood ornament"


----------



## stp57

Beautiful. Inside photos please?
Steve



Brimar said:


> My tonka work truck. GMC C65 Low Pro w/ 12.5 Reading body and Cat diesel. Has built-in air to handle several nail guns and a 5kw gen set. Hauls everything I need. It works great since, I always have several projects going at once and always need differant tools during the course of the day. It's a bit heavy duty, but I get a lot of thumbs up.:thumbup:


----------



## mnjconstruction

Brimar said:


> My tonka work truck. GMC C65 Low Pro w/ 12.5 Reading body and Cat diesel. Has built-in air to handle several nail guns and a 5kw gen set. Hauls everything I need. It works great since, I always have several projects going at once and always need differant tools during the course of the day. It's a bit heavy duty, but I get a lot of thumbs up.:thumbup:


 
wow........ now at least I know what I want for xmas!!!!!!


----------



## WildWill

Yea, we're working on it, going to install airbags on the back there. I had about 1k lbs of tools in the back there and it was already doing that. Plus, the truck has a leveling package on it that makes it sit a bit higher in the front. Second hand truck.


----------



## Evan1968

09 F-350. Ladies dont try this with your Tundra or Titan.

First pic-5700 lbs of quarry tile. 
Second pic-2 pallets of thinset, 5600 lbs
I have a Air Lift bag set up.Compressor under the front seat. Right and left leveling controls..:thumbup:


----------



## WildWill

Nice rig there Evan, what airbag system did you go with and may I ask how much for the system?


----------



## Evan1968

Its the 5000lb system from Air Lift. It was around $400. Bolted up to the factory holes in the frame and took about 3 hrs to install.


----------



## stonecutter

Evan1968 said:


> Its the 5000lb system from Air Lift. It was around $400. Bolted up to the factory holes in the frame and took about 3 hrs to install.


Thats actually my next mod. Everyone I know that has it says its awesome...I cant wait.


----------



## I Mester

FRAME2FINISH said:


> i had my van lettered once, a lady is in a right turn only lane and at the last minute she wants my lane, so seeing as she was behind me and trying to pass on the right i shut her down, she almost crashed into a sign, i look back and see her driving all over the place trying to catch up, then my phone rings,
> 
> so i answered it,the lady was a nut job,your driver just drove me off the road, for no reason, he swerved right at me, i had all i could do to stay on the road,
> 
> i said wow i am real sorry , i said all my trucks have numbers on them did you get that, i have been fearing i have a guy who drinks a little and drives ,
> 
> she says i am catching back up now wheres the number,
> 
> so i said it's on the back can you see it, she said no but i am getting closer,
> 
> just then i slammed on the brakes and she once again swerved offroad, then i yelled how about learning how to drive and stop blaming everyone else for your shortcomings, she was pissed and was gonna call the cops, then she realized i was driving and her story was bull****, too many people out there that are like thatin my opinion, it made my day kind of though,


thats just awesome!!


----------



## xlspecial

The only pic I have of it with the trailer behind it. Tows straight and steady with the 20 inchers on it. Much better than SRW 2500's I've towed with which really surprised me. Lower profile sidewalls just don't flex much I guess. :thumbsup:










Wish I had gotten a 6.0 but the 5.3 doesn't do bad. Looking at lettering designs tomorrow. We'll see if they come up with something that looks good on the Great Pumpkin.

PS-Yes, I know it's sagging pretty good. Had the car a little too far forward on the trailer. :whistling


----------



## StreamlineGT

Work&Play said:


> Here is a pic of my working toy.


Mine is better......


----------



## Work&Play

StreamlineGT said:


> Mine is better......


But mine is faster :thumbup:


----------



## StreamlineGT

That is absolutely true.


----------



## Big-Bro

Hey RJ, Nice set up there. I got that same exact trailer, how do you like it? Take care, Tim.


----------



## FramingPro

I wish


----------



## RJW4

Big-Bro said:


> Hey RJ, Nice set up there. I got that same exact trailer, how do you like it? Take care, Tim.


Tim, 
I do like it. Someday will upgrade to a little bigger but for right now it is awesome. I need to spend time on the shelving though. 

RJ


----------



## [email protected]#e

FramingPro said:


> this is my newest purchase. $1000. insured and good to go :clap::clap:
> 
> Eventually i want to work up to the f 250 with a cap or trailer


Id stay away from that 250. The diesel engine seems to blow at 153000 km and costs $20000 to rebuild. Ford at least they circled the problem


----------



## Chasing Dreams

My junk after a bath....


----------



## unhique

Hello Craig,

Does that thing smooth out a regular unloaded ride too? Is $400 the whole system? I read some where about auto level? 


I have a brand new f250 regular cab WT, usually pull a 8x12 dump truck (and overloaded most of the time :sad. So I'm thinking about getting one of these to ease my truck from the pulls. Your opinions please? Will install modifies like these void warranty?

Thank you




Evan1968 said:


> Its the 5000lb system from Air Lift. It was around $400. Bolted up to the factory holes in the frame and took about 3 hrs to install.


----------



## Work&Play

unhique said:


> Hello Craig,
> 
> Does that thing smooth out a regular unloaded ride too? Is $400 the whole system? I read some where about auto level?
> 
> 
> I have a brand new f250 regular cab WT, usually pull a 8x12 dump truck (and overloaded most of the time :sad. So I'm thinking about getting one of these to ease my truck from the pulls. Your opinions please? Will install modifies like these void warranty?
> 
> Thank you


I have the Firestone kit in my truck and it made a BIG difference in the capacity of the truck. My truck has a GVW of 13,000 lbs and it weighs 12k every day. I have had 4k of tile and mastic in the back and it did not even sag. I run the air bags right at 100psi all the time.
Then I also put my 10k dump trailer behind the truck.


----------



## WildWill

unhique said:


> Hello Craig,
> 
> Does that thing smooth out a regular unloaded ride too? Is $400 the whole system? I read some where about auto level?
> 
> 
> I have a brand new f250 regular cab WT, usually pull a 8x12 dump truck (and overloaded most of the time :sad. So I'm thinking about getting one of these to ease my truck from the pulls. Your opinions please? Will install modifies like these void warranty?
> 
> Thank you


Another thing you might consider would be a load distributing hitch.


----------



## unhique

Do these kit void manufacturer's warranty?


----------



## GINAG

*Truck*

Here is our truck, currently it is for sale as well if there are any takers :thumbup: otherwise if anyone has any insight as to how I can go about selling it I would be so appreciative!


----------



## Inner10

> So.... you got a mini-van, right?


Not exactly but a mini van would be pretty practical for me.

I use to use a 16 foot cube van and a 1999 ford Taurus wagon. But I got a couple condo contracts one after the other where I couldn't park the cubbie so I kinda stopped using it. After packing the Taurus to the gills for a couple years I got a Honda Element. As much as I like the Element, it was a breeze to park, rubber floor, lots of space etc. It was too short.

So the cube van was ready for the bone yard so I opted to get a truck as an in-between sized vehicle. And this is what I have now:


----------



## Brutus

Inner10 said:


> Not exactly but a mini van would be pretty practical for me.
> 
> I use to use a 16 foot cube van and a 1999 ford Taurus wagon. But I got a couple condo contracts one after the other where I couldn't park the cubbie so I kinda stopped using it. After packing the Taurus to the gills for a couple years I got a Honda Element. As much as I like the Element, it was a breeze to park, rubber floor, lots of space etc. It was too short.
> 
> So the cube van was ready for the bone yard so I opted to get a truck as an in-between sized vehicle. And this is what I have now:



:thumbsup: Better than what I am driving now...


----------



## hammer7896

Went from this









to this









with a 7x14 trailer


----------



## StreamlineGT

Thanks for the compliments, however, the van is having the trans taken out at 3200 miles, so thinking of offing it for this.


----------



## StreamlineGT

Electricmanscot said:


> Dear Santa, Please bring snow.


Nice Scott! How's the mileage? Mine sucks!


----------



## skillman

What you think guys.


----------



## FramingPro

skillman said:


> What you think guys.
> View attachment 61669


that is a thing of beauty :thumbup:


----------



## angus242

skillman said:


> What you think guys.


I think I'll be able to afford one in about 5 years....and you bet I'll be getting one!


----------



## skillman

Its an F-250 with ultimate lariat plus package. Got 1,000 dollars towards the western pro plus plow with fords upfit program.


----------



## Jaws

BamBamm5144 said:


> The truck I wish I would've bought it
> 
> View attachment 61646
> 
> 
> What I actually came home with
> 
> View attachment 61647
> 
> 
> Still love this truck. So far, I have helped push my neighbors F250 up our hill in winter, moved a 12k dumpster and loaded it with 3k in the bed.:clap:


 Nice truck. It was hard to go with the half ton but I still have 2 3/4 tons. As long as its comfortable and reliable that's all I care about


----------



## Jaws

The 3500 Van is one of our crew vehicles. The single cab 3/4 ton with the boxes is my old truck. Keeping it and putting it in the "fleet"


----------



## Jaws

My brothers pick up. The other 5 vehicles are white. He's the black sheep. Lol


----------



## joshua1

You guys in the states are so lucky to be able to get those cool trucks. Here in Ireland, its dull vans the whole way. I'd have a f450 in a heartbeat, but "gas" costs €1.48 a litre here, diesels the same, so anything that does less than 38mpg is a non-starter. Some of the newer light vans here do 50mpg and are getting to be the only way to go.


----------



## JHC

I would say you are the lucky one. I wish I could buy a van this year that got 50 mpg.


----------



## joshua1

JHC said:


> I would say you are the lucky one. I wish I could buy a van this year that got 50 mpg.


The new Citroen Nemo touches 70mpg- I plan on getting one in January as a service call-out van. 1.4 litre common rail diesel. Not too big, but the fuel savings alone will ensure it turns a profit for me. Our large panel vans are costing €100-€120 a pop to fill and we seldom get more than a day or two out of that. Fuel costs are starting to compete with (and are catching up rapidly to) wage costs.


----------



## Jaws

joshua1 said:


> The new Citroen Nemo touches 70mpg- I plan on getting one in January as a service call-out van. 1.4 litre common rail diesel. Not too big, but the fuel savings alone will ensure it turns a profit for me. Our large panel vans are costing €100-€120 a pop to fill and we seldom get more than a day or two out of that. Fuel costs are starting to compete with (and are catching up rapidly to) wage costs.


 I imagine those are pretty high. That Chevy one ton van does not get good gas mileage


----------



## Jaws

joshua1 said:


> You guys in the states are so lucky to be able to get those cool trucks. Here in Ireland, its dull vans the whole way. I'd have a f450 in a heartbeat, but "gas" costs €1.48 a litre here, diesels the same, so anything that does less than 38mpg is a non-starter. Some of the newer light vans here do 50mpg and are getting to be the only way to go.


 Yeah I don't know what us country boys would do with out 4x4 . Lol


----------



## Jaws

angus242 said:


> I think I'll be able to afford one in about 5 years....and you bet I'll be getting one!


 Yeah I will be able to afford it in about 20 years if I'm lucky. Minus the plow. No snow in Texas


----------



## jlyons

ireland is not so bad i get 17mpg ish in my suburban and pay anywhere from .97/ liter to 1.25 depending on what they feel like charging


----------



## joshua1

jlyons said:


> ireland is not so bad i get 17mpg ish in my suburban and pay anywhere from .97/ liter to 1.25 depending on what they feel like charging


Shiugar! How does that work for you? Can you pass fuel costs on to the client? I have a 2.7 tdi 4*4 for my "look at me I'm posh" vehicle that I drive to meet new clients or price jobs that does about 25-30mpg but no way do I drive it for everyday work, it's just too small for carrying tools and too hard on fuel. I have 5 panel vans, all 3 - 3.5 tonners to carry 3 men each and their equipment, they get about 39mpg on diesel-(ish) and I whinge!. At 17 mpg, no, just no.:no::laughing:


----------



## Cole82

rex said:


> i like the american owned and operated tag..
> 
> around here that van would be rusted away by now..


There was a drywall guy I had seen this week that had "we only hire us citizens" It was right under the phone number. Tried to get a pic of it but it turn before I could.

Cole


----------



## summithomeinc

rex said:


> i like the american owned and operated tag..
> 
> around here that van would be rusted away by now..


Thanks, I like it too. My customers like that we all speak English and won't be going on any Unexpected vacations courtesy of ICE.


----------



## Mud Master

I thought I had posted mine, but I can't find them. Must have been in another thread.

Here are mine, minus the F450 dump, which is at the shop.


----------



## Chesapeake

*Chesapeake Hydro-Wash | Maryland Roof and Exterior Cleaning*

Here's one of my work trucks. The truck is setup for Exterior Cleaning and travels the entire states of Maryland and Delaware. It's a 2006 Ford LCF, equipped with 2 Hot Water Pressure Washers, a Non Pressure Roof Cleaning setup, 4 chemical tanks, a water tank, a roof mix tank, and 7 hose reals loaded with hose. I bought the truck as a flatbed and custom built the rack to fit all the roof cleaning and pressure washing equipment.


----------



## Bozer

It doesn't seem like alot of guys use dumps or stake bodies. I guess there not very good for hauling tools (other than stuff that can be exposed to the weather), but they have alot of space for materials and debris, and obviously the dumping body helps on dump runs. Dump trailers seem to be the more popular choice.


----------



## Mud Master

I have a stake body. I call it a dump cause that's where it goes, but it's a stake body. I alternate it between a hauling truck and a flat bed for the scissor lift.

It's an 16' F450. It sits at my shop when not in use, because the gas on that thing is ridiculous. I'll snap a picture of it in the next couple of days.


----------



## Cole82

Bozer said:


> It doesn't seem like alot of guys use dumps or stake bodies. I guess there not very good for hauling tools (other than stuff that can be exposed to the weather), but they have alot of space for materials and debris, and obviously the dumping body helps on dump runs. Dump trailers seem to be the more popular choice.





Mud Master said:


> I have a stake body. I call it a dump cause that's where it goes, but it's a stake body. I alternate it between a hauling truck and a flat bed for the scissor lift.
> 
> It's an 16' F450. It sits at my shop when not in use, because the gas on that thing is ridiculous. I'll snap a picture of it in the next couple of days.


Something like that?:laughing:


----------



## SC sawdaddy

My fleet. :laughing:
1. The one I usually drive with most of the tools in it. 
2. The original van that I started off with. (still a good one just looks too rough to take out much)
3. The newest addition for pulling trailers and showing off.
4. The Demolition truck. When I want everybody to hear me coming.


----------



## stp57

I like that Ford. It looks mean & lean.
Steve



SC sawdaddy said:


> My fleet. :laughing:
> 1. The one I usually drive with most of the tools in it.
> 2. The original van that I started off with. (still a good one just looks too rough to take out much)
> 3. The newest addition for pulling trailers and showing off.
> 4. The Demolition truck. When I want everybody to hear me coming.


----------



## SC sawdaddy

stp57 said:


> I like that Ford. It looks mean & lean.
> Steve


Thanks, it is pretty mean. 
Big 360 with a Holly 4 bbl and straight pipes. The body has a little road cancer but it still hauls shingles lumber and ass when it has too.


----------



## plummen

Cole82 said:


> There was a drywall guy I had seen this week that had "we only hire us citizens" It was right under the phone number. Tried to get a pic of it but it turn before I could.
> 
> Cole


Wow,thats funny. Around here I tend to hire people based upon what they can do,not where they were born! :whistling


----------



## plummen

Heres one of 3 vans I used to run,along with a shiny new pickup and a dumptruck and too many backhoes and excavators before I sold the shop a few years ago.
Now that Im back working part time its just me and 1 plain label van and a helper or 2 when needed,hell of a lot less headaches to deal with :laughing:


----------



## P3+

This is how we roll here in Iowa!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

WHAT dose that truck have big black balls:clap:


----------



## Mud Master

Cole82 said:


> Something like that?:laughing:


Exactly. Minus the boxes :laughing:

I'm just going to have to snap a picture, that's all there is to it!

Lift almost looks identical to mine to, except mine is all blue 'cause I bought it used from United Rentals :thumbsup:


----------



## Doc Holliday

A guy can dream, can't he?


----------



## Gary H

Thats cool. I got something like that on my bed slide. Just not that shiny any more.


----------



## Doc Holliday

That's the best picture I could find on photobucket to post. You can Google _*image*_ search "Ford Dewalt Work Truck" and you can see it in all it's glory.


----------



## skillman

Doc Holliday said:


> A guy can dream, can't he?


Those sales guys get everthing .


----------



## Gary H

I got a old ad from ARE caps and they have a sweet PC truck all set up. Back from 2001.


----------



## FrehouseRemdlin

I recently upgraded to a new truck. It's about time. I still have some work to get it setup just right, it's a work in progress



















This is my other " work truck" it'll hold dang near every tool out there plus some.


----------



## GRB

Gary H said:


> I got a old ad from ARE caps and they have a sweet PC truck all set up. Back from 2001.


Site Commander?


----------



## Gary H

Thats the one. Greg, you are the expert at finding stuff on the net.:thumbup:


----------



## GRB

Gary H said:


> Thats the one. Greg, you are the expert at finding stuff on the net.:thumbup:


Nah, I just need to get a life. :whistling


----------



## Tom M

I think Lennox had a site commander as well.

That would be sweet


----------



## kevjob

just picked up this truck 2 days ago. Waiting for graphics on doors and tailgate. 

Going to get a topper with yakima rack and bedslide. 

Traded in my 2000 f150 that I put 190,000 miles on it with almost no repairs in 12 years!

Has the SYNC which is great when driving, 5.4 v8 tow package with trailer braking assist in cab. 

Bought it because it is Certified Pre Owned 2010 with original warranty for 2 more years and 7yr/100k powertrain. Has 9600 miles on it. :clap:


----------



## mgb

It's not very tidy right now.

But I sure as hell prefer it over a van. Funny that I backed into a cavalier a few weeks back, hardly a scuff on 'er. Can't say so much about the car.


----------



## jb4211

mgb said:


> It's not very tidy right now.
> 
> But I sure as hell prefer it over a van. Funny that I backed into a cavalier a few weeks back, hardly a scuff on 'er. Can't say so much about the car.



How do you carry materials?


----------



## skillman

kevjob said:


> just picked up this truck 2 days ago. Waiting for graphics on doors and tailgate.
> 
> Going to get a topper with yakima rack and bedslide.
> 
> Traded in my 2000 f150 that I put 190,000 miles on it with almost no repairs in 12 years!
> 
> Has the SYNC which is great when driving, 5.4 v8 tow package with trailer braking assist in cab.
> 
> Bought it because it is Certified Pre Owned 2010 with original warranty for 2 more years and 7yr/100k powertrain. Has 9600 miles on it. :clap:


Looks sweet . Post pic's when done . :thumbsup:


----------



## toddovan

1979 GMC Dump Truck


----------



## toddovan

Truck was just finished this week. new doors , interior, paint, lettering etc . Now to wait and see who scratches it 1st !!


----------



## toddovan

Custom built job trailer, all polished up and freshly lettered.:clap:


----------



## Brutus

I know it's small.... but, it's my first truck.










Got a back rack on 'er too.


----------



## mgb

jb4211 said:


> How do you carry materials?


Set up at a jobsite then go on a material run.

I can still get 16's of trim thru the slider even with all the material in. Most all my materials are delivered to the site though.


----------



## Mud Master

Finally got around to snapping a pic of the dump.

only other one I have is the steakbody but I keep forgetting to take one when I'm at the shop.

This is my favorite of all 4 I think :thumbup:


----------



## plummen

Doc Holliday said:


> A guy can dream, can't he?


Now if I could just remember where I left that truck! :laughing:


----------



## plummen

mgb said:


> It's not very tidy right now.
> 
> But I sure as hell prefer it over a van. Funny that I backed into a cavalier a few weeks back, hardly a scuff on 'er. Can't say so much about the car.


So have you ever pulled one of those drawers out just a little too far? :laughing:


----------



## mgb

plummen said:


> So have you ever pulled one of those drawers out just a little too far? :laughing:


Nah, I put stop blocks on it to prevent that.

But my tailgate fell down and the bed rolled out leaving a jobsite. Threw my scms onto the middle of the road.

Still can't believe it was basically unscathed. I now have a latch which holds the bed in place.


----------



## CanningCustom

that looks very familiar to me...........................


----------



## SclafaniBuilder

This is my setup currently. 08 f250, system one rack, rollbak tonneau cover modified to fit the system one, a 6x10 2011 haulmark trailer.


----------



## Bonzai

*Recently upgraded fro myself*

My crew gets access to the "old" 2010 F150 and I get a new mobile office :thumbup:


----------



## FramingPro

Bonzai said:


> My crew gets access to the "old" 2010 F150 and I get a new mobile office :thumbup:


lucky crew :whistling


----------



## Bonzai

FramingPro said:


> lucky crew :whistling


Yeh, one of them is using it tonight to go see Vancouver play Anaheim (ice hockey) ... at least it's free advertising as long as we don't have another riot :roll eyes: Seriously though, the trucks are one of the best means of advertising as frequently gets us work.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

i got sick of the color on my estimate vehicle so i painted it,

here it is in stock form all scratched and flawed cool color i just wanted something that was a little louder,














































i laid the tape by eye so it isn't too bad, these are just pics in base, when i cleared it it popped nicely,

i am getting the hang of this painting thing, my buddy dropped off his, what a pile and ugly color he picked to boot, after i get the parts done he dropped off he drops off the lowers which were trashed.

oh god if i would of known it would of been that much work i would of said no thanks. oh well i guess its more practice,


----------



## Pgfman

Watch out extremely nice truck coming up. Low miles 250,000 nearly mint condition.

I think it might be time for a new truck + trailer


----------



## woodworkbykirk

hey frame to finish.. didnt realize your actually austin powers "international contractor of mystery"


----------



## CanningCustom

poor guy look at all those bumble bee tools in that truck


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

There is no way I'd stack all that on my heated leather seats.


----------



## davitk

Pgfman said:


> Watch out extremely nice truck coming up. Low miles 250,000 nearly mint condition.
> 
> I think it might be time for a new truck + trailer


Thanks for the pics, reminds me why I moved to a van.

Nice ladder rack. :thumbsup:


----------



## jasong

93- bought it in 2002 with 135,000- died in Jan with 320,000.











05- got it in Feb


----------



## bigbadjim

So I picked up a new 21' 7100lb beast for work this summer. Its a red 1994 F450 crew cab dually, 7.5L gas, auto, 180,000kms. It has a home made heavy as hell welding deck on it. I'm taking that off this week and installing a new dump deck I just finished building. The truck is the same color red as my 95' E150 and my 95' F350 I already own, so it matches my mini fleet nicely.


----------



## kevjob

Wow I didnt know they sold trucks at the dollarama! :thumbup::laughing:

:jester:Just kidding, looks like a beast


----------



## bigbadjim

kevjob said:


> Wow I didnt know they sold trucks at the dollarama! :thumbup::laughing:
> 
> :jester:Just kidding, looks like a beast


 It was cheap, it was on the 50% off rack. lol. :laughing:


----------



## Jaws

Pgfman said:


> Watch out extremely nice truck coming up. Low miles 250,000 nearly mint condition.
> 
> I think it might be time for a new truck + trailer


 Box trailer...


----------



## jasong

Pictures didn't load


----------



## kyle_dmr

Superduty KingRancH with a 7x14 wedge all alumium.


----------



## skillman

kyle_dmr said:


> Superduty KingRancH with a 7x14 wedge all alumium.


What year is that baby .


----------



## FramingPro

:notworthy:notworthy


kyle_dmr said:


> Superduty KingRancH with a 7x14 wedge all alumium.


----------



## FullerFramer

2004 F-150 with 7x14


----------



## CanningCustom

easy Nick buddy lol


----------



## r4r&r

Mercer said:


> My 1970 ford e-100. Retiring it next week. ;-( time to start working out of a trailer. She's been good to me!!


How long have you been working out of that?


----------



## Mercer

4 1/2 years.


----------



## skillman

Mercer said:


> View attachment 70671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70672
> 
> 
> My 1970 ford e-100. Retiring it next week. ;-( time to start working out of a trailer. She's been good to me!!


Thats an oldly but goodie truck you got there .


----------



## Mercer

Yes it is, but time to sell it. ?


----------



## stp57

New paint job & keep it rolling, IMO.
Steve



Mercer said:


> Yes it is, but time to sell it. ?


----------



## Mercer

I wish!! No time for that though. Shame, she runs good. ;-(


----------



## GRB

stp57 said:


> New paint job & keep it rolling, IMO.
> Steve


Maybe add some shag carpet to the interior & use it as a shaggin' cabin. :whistling


----------



## Mercer

Lol, when I got the van it was set up as a camper!! :-0


----------



## GRB

Mercer said:


> Lol, when I got the van it was set up as a camper!! :-0


I bet that van could tell some stories! :laughing:


----------



## Mercer

Yeah!!! I'll bet!! :-0


----------



## Mercer

Lol!! I bet!!!


----------



## bigal_323

this is my new setup, I used to work out of an '88 shorty chevy shorty cargo van. I do general repairs for a residential new home builder. I like this setup, having everything close at hand. Alot better then a tool box on the bed if you ask me


----------



## Brutus

Dayum, that is slick!


----------



## TNTRenovate

Nice setup Al. The only thing that keeps me from going the truck route is rain, sleet and snow. I don't want to have to stand in any of those searching for something. At least in a van, box truck or trailer you can get in out of the elements and search comfortably.

But a truck will soon be in my future. I need one to haul the trailer when I get it.


----------



## Jaws

The fire puter outer


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Gave me truck a wash before going to price a job. Customer was more impressed by my truck than my previous work pics lol he said I should go into detailing as well but looks like the effort I put into the truck got me the job as he was impressed that I put that much effort into cleaning me vehicle so I must put more into my work.


----------



## katoman

BCConstruction said:


> he was impressed that I put that much effort into cleaning me vehicle so I must put more into my work.
> 
> 
> View attachment 71941


Little does he know.........................:whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

katoman said:


> Little does he know.........................:whistling


You gotta learn the old bait and switch. Much easier cleaning the truck than doing quality work :laughing:


----------



## Mercer

Here's the new set up.


----------



## plummen

Looks nice in there !


----------



## GRB

Philthegreek said:


> That's an MAV, Medical Attack Vehicle, LOL! are ya impressed :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck trying to THAT thing to maneuver in DownTown Chi.
> 
> Phil


I can think of one guy here who'd probably like to have it as a "recreational" vehicle. :whistling


----------



## Jasen

Scanning through the pages of this thread and it looks like I'm one of the black sheep.

97 Astro AWD. With tools and cabinets I haul 1,300-1,500 lbs in this little van and I can parallel park it in the same spot as a Camry. Between the uppers is 52" so I can slide sheet goods in on top of the lowers and strap the rear hatch down.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

I bought an astro for my wife I didn't care for it actually I drove it home after a few drinks in a blinding snowstorm

The abs brakes went off which actually sped me up and I stupidly tried to pull in anyway 

Unfortunately my wife likes boulders as landscaping I hit that the van flew into the middle of the yard into 3 feet of snow

I instantly hit reverse and plowed thru the ditch to get out

It amazed me to its abilities even after smashing the rim in 

I went and bought its bigger brother soon after nothing like awd with v8 power. But I've never launched it into my yard either


----------



## Jasen

I didn't much care for the ABS either, I pulled the fuse and now just have good old school brakes The AWD has been awesome getting around the hills here in the Seattle metro area when we do get snow as well as over the passes to Eastern Washington in the winter.


----------



## TxElectrician

Is that expanded metal on the floor? Why? a snow thing?


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

God that would hurt if it is but I thinks it's a mat or hope it is lol


----------



## Jasen

It's a rubber mat. 
I do have some expanded metal in the back though. They don't make window cages for the dutch doors so I visited a buddy who's a foreman at a commercial sheet metal fab shop.


----------



## StreamlineGT

3rd vehicle in the fleet. We are repurposing the F450 to be an install only rig, and doing service with the Transit Connect. With gas prices on the rise, seemed like a good option.


----------



## StreamlineGT

Had about a thousand pounds in the back the other day, didn't seem to mind much. It rode great, with no noticable difference in acceleration or braking.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

What size motor dose that Transit Connect have in it? And where is it made? It's a Ford right?


----------



## StreamlineGT

I believe it is a 2.0L 4 cyl. It is made in Turkey.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

StreamlineGT said:


> I believe it is a 2.0L 4 cyl. It is made in *Turkey*.


 Ford in turkey we buy vans from guys that wear towels on their heads:blink:


----------



## gillisonconstru

StreamlineGT said:


> Had about a thousand pounds in the back the other day, didn't seem to mind much. It rode great, with no noticable difference in acceleration or braking.


Lets see your outfit bro....


----------



## StreamlineGT

gillisonconstru said:


> Lets see your outfit bro....


Not sure why, but ok.


----------



## StreamlineGT

gillisonconstru said:


> Lets see your outfit bro....


Not sure why, but ok.


----------



## dkillianjr

StreamlineGT said:


> Not sure why, but ok.


:laughing::laughing:


Dave


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

TMI:whistling


----------



## gillisonconstru

StreamlineGT said:


> Not sure why, but ok.


I was talking about the truck outfit ...


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Now he's just Embarrassed lol but he got what he was after lmao


----------



## gillisonconstru

FRAME2FINISH said:


> Now he's just Embarrassed lol but he got what he was after lmao


Shouldn't you be re-painting your van or something....geez man the fumes are getting to ya....lol


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Your right I do have 5 I forgot I moved one to the cab

My truck is warm when I show up so I've never had a problem with the cold but your right it's a fluorescent light and they aren't the best in the cold

They will shut down if you leave them on they just come back on when you turn the key

Besides I'm not a fan of working in the dark so I rarely use them except when I'm getting my snowmobile suit on I'll play at night just not anything that has to do with my tools


----------



## BBuild

FRAME2FINISH said:


> Your right I do have 5 I forgot I moved one to the cab
> 
> My truck is warm when I show up so I've never had a problem with the cold but your right it's a fluorescent light and they aren't the best in the cold
> 
> They will shut down if you leave them on they just come back on when you turn the key
> 
> Besides I'm not a fan of working in the dark so I rarely use them except when I'm getting my snowmobile suit on I'll play at night just not anything that has to do with my tools


Thats good to know that they will shut off. I've looked over after 10 minutes or so too see a glowing van :wallbash: I guess I shouldn't knock'm too much because the ones under the access panels are kinda convenient.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Yea I found out because my grandson likes to turn them on

My girls are mad they say he gets away with murder

I have stickers inside my tool area you know guy stickers well now I have kid stickers inside my access panel next to where he sits

He said to me you have yours oh well they come off

Funny where that kid will fall asleep lmao


----------



## gillisonconstru

I bought two Weatherguard pack rats off a buddy this week. 20" and 30" wide unit both 48" deep and 9" tall . I lost some bed space, but this was one of the smartest things I have ever done. I love these things the storage capacity is unbeliveable. I will post more pics once I get them organized.


----------



## sfu7274456

Some really cool rigs on here. Just got done putting new mirrors on the truck so I thought I would post up some pics.

The Front









Cockpit









Passenger Side









Pics of bed and interior









































Bed Slide

















Truck used to have a lift gate on it. Got rid of it so I am in the market for a tailgate and bumper.


----------



## CCCo.

^^^ Like your setup, looks like a good fit for the line of work your in :thumbsup:

-


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Does every windshield cack in the same place.. :laughing:


----------



## sfu7274456

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Does every windshield cack in the same place.. :laughing:


I'm to the point I want to buy pre cracked wind shields. I have put more windshields in this thing than I care to count.


----------



## mbryan

Love the slide out bed!


----------



## sfu7274456

mbryan said:


> Love the slide out bed!


So do my knees. Best thing is a I practically stole the thing on craigslist for $200.00 :thumbup:


----------



## FramingPro

So i finally actually got one!!!
1998 Ford F150 4x2..
My 93 year old family friend gave it up as of today and our family got it. 
I took em to red lobster to show my appreciation. It is a solid truck, long bed, good shape, a little rust, but hey a 15 year old truck... 193 000km.. Taken care of, driven by a 90 year old guy, so i do not imagine he drives like a crazy man. Took it for a spin, drives really nice, has some serious power. Now I just gotta wait for an opening to do my driving test and then bend over for the insurance co.
I plan on getting a topper for it and im set. :thumbsup:
The color is a bit odd, and Chris thinks i look like a broke back mountain style cowboy driving it... but I do not care :whistling
:clap:
Nick-up truck


----------



## mikec

Congrats kid! Your first truck is AWSOME!


----------



## skillman

Way to go . The freedom of your first ride and to now you can go anywhere for any reason . It Feels good best of luck in your new ride . Call it the blue thunder .


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

I don't know maybe it's just me but if I ever got a free truck the first thing I'd do was wash it

But maybe that's just pride in your ride regardless of what it was if it was rusty that rust would shine lol


----------



## r4r&r

FRAME2FINISH said:


> I don't know maybe it's just me but if I ever got a free truck the first thing I'd do was wash it
> 
> But maybe that's just pride in your ride regardless of what it was if it was rusty that rust would shine lol


From the looks of it the can water would just make clear ice on it if he did.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

You call that snow lol no I'm in as harsh a climate they heat our car washes lol no excuse hahaha

Nice try though


----------



## FullerFramer

FramingPro said:


> So i finally actually got one!!!
> 1998 Ford F150 4x2..
> My 93 year old family friend gave it up as of today and our family got it.
> I took em to red lobster to show my appreciation. It is a solid truck, long bed, good shape, a little rust, but hey a 15 year old truck... 193 000km.. Taken care of, driven by a 90 year old guy, so i do not imagine he drives like a crazy man. Took it for a spin, drives really nice, has some serious power. Now I just gotta wait for an opening to do my driving test and then bend over for the insurance co.
> I plan on getting a topper for it and im set. :thumbsup:
> The color is a bit odd, and Chris thinks i look like a broke back mountain style cowboy driving it... but I do not care :whistling
> :clap:
> Nick-up truck


Looks good! Don't mind a odd color, something different than what everybody else has. Can't complain considering it was a free truck!


----------



## FramingPro

Now i am kinda chitting my pants. I have to get it safety tested... there is quite a bit of rust, so i really hope its ok... Looking at this, i will spray all my future trucks with a rust coating to minimize damage.
Fingers crossed


----------



## FramingPro

My worst fear was confirmed, it failed safety, too rusty, too fubar, so it is now un drive able...Once i get my license i will look for a decent truck for about 3k. Something fairly cheap, but still good.


----------



## Rich D.

Thats a bummer.. would of been hard to find a matching cap anyhow.


----------



## donerightwyo

That sucks, Nick. You could move to Wyoming and drive it without doors, windows and on three flat tires and nobody would say a word


----------



## r4r&r

Well that sucks, maybe you can part it out and make enough to purchase something else.


----------



## FramingPro

r4r&r said:


> Well that sucks, maybe you can part it out and make enough to purchase something else.


Yea its all rusty so its not worth much as far as parts go. might get some money for the bed liner and the tires, but its just scrap now. I will give the money i get from selling it to the man who gave it to, I have a job, and money saved up, so i can afford to buy one, he is an older guy with limited income and resources, so i think it is the right thing to do. Besides, he gave it to me with the expectation that i would drive it, not make a quick buck off it. Like i said, the buck that i do make off it, will go right back into his pocket, not mine, its the only way.


----------



## Jaws

FramingPro said:


> So i finally actually got one!!!
> 1998 Ford F150 4x2..
> My 93 year old family friend gave it up as of today and our family got it.
> I took em to red lobster to show my appreciation. It is a solid truck, long bed, good shape, a little rust, but hey a 15 year old truck... 193 000km.. Taken care of, driven by a 90 year old guy, so i do not imagine he drives like a crazy man. Took it for a spin, drives really nice, has some serious power. Now I just gotta wait for an opening to do my driving test and then bend over for the insurance co.
> I plan on getting a topper for it and im set. :thumbsup:
> The color is a bit odd, and Chris thinks i look like a broke back mountain style cowboy driving it... but I do not care :whistling
> :clap:
> Nick-up truck




Its weird seeing a 98 being called old. That pick up was brand new when I was a sophmore in high school.:laughing:


If I could score driving a beat up '85 3/4 Chevy Scotsdale in 99, you should be fine. :laughing::thumbup::clap:


----------



## Jaws

Congrats, Nick.


----------



## donerightwyo

Jaws said:


> Congrats, Nick.


John, it didn't pass inspection he's gonna have to scrap it. :sad:


----------



## r4r&r

FramingPro said:


> Yea its all rusty so its not worth much as far as parts go. might get some money for the bed liner and the tires, but its just scrap now. I will give the money i get from selling it to the man who gave it to, I have a job, and money saved up, so i can afford to buy one, he is an older guy with limited income and resources, so i think it is the right thing to do. Besides, he gave it to me with the expectation that i would drive it, not make a quick buck of it. Like i said, the buck that i do make off it, will go right back into his pocket, not mine, its the only way.


Parting out a vehicle is more than just the big stuff. Motor, tranny, rear end, drive shaft, front clip, radiator, heater core, glass, tires, wheels, wiring harnesses, steering column, air bags are gold, etc... Most junkers are worth 5 times or more parted out then as a whole. 

And giving the proceeds to the original owner is commendable.


----------



## FramingPro

r4r&r said:


> Parting out a vehicle is more than just the big stuff. Motor, tranny, rear end, drive shaft, front clip, radiator, heater core, glass, tires, wheels, wiring harnesses, steering column, air bags are gold, etc... Most junkers are worth 5 times or more parted out then as a whole.
> 
> And giving the proceeds to the original owner is commendable.


Its super rusted but engine is good. I will check it out and explore the options.


----------



## Jaws

donerightwyo said:


> John, it didn't pass inspection he's gonna have to scrap it. :sad:


 WOW, sorry bro. Didnt read that part.

Good thing is, pedestrians score too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

That sucks! We have rust buckets all over. Duck tape is the cars best friend!


----------



## Jaws

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That sucks! We have rust buckets all over. Duck tape is the cars best friend!


Primer and bailing held mine together :thumbup:

Wait, some greeny will be along to preach soon.

That '85 carried me until I was 21.


----------



## FramingPro

Wrong post


----------



## PatChap

Unless there's holes in the floor or through holes anywhere in the body its not too rusty to pass a legal safety. If its just all scale and surface rust, its probably still legal.


----------



## CanningCustom

Pat what part of Hamilton are you in?


----------



## FramingPro

PatChap said:


> Unless there's holes in the floor or through holes anywhere in the body its not too rusty to pass a legal safety. If its just all scale and surface rust, its probably still legal.


I will snap some pics tomorrow.


----------



## PatChap

I live downtown, we work all over the area though.


----------



## FramingPro

PatChap said:


> I live downtown, we work all over the area though.


On king street have you seen the art gallery that porteous hard castle is doing beside pizza pizza? I hear Pro ICF Inc, constructed a floor system there :whistling :laughing:


----------



## PatChap

Mains a big street, what intersection?


----------



## FramingPro

PatChap said:


> Mains a big street, what intersection?


Im a dumbazz, its king and john.


----------



## 91782

FramingPro said:


> I will snap some pics tomorrow.


Ya'll have rust laws up there in Canuckaville?

Down here (across from Windsor), even a rust-bucket pickemup truk is worth 2.5k if a sound runner.


----------



## QCCI

Here's a few of mine...


----------



## QCCI

Flatbed


----------



## gillisonconstru

QCCI said:


> Here's a few of mine...


Great fleet sir...


----------



## QCCI

Thanks! I've had to down size over the last couple of years.


----------



## gillisonconstru

How do you like the flat beds? I have a 2500 HD single rear wheel I been thinking about setting up like this....


----------



## QCCI

I like them, the flatbeds I have are 1 tons with a duramax. The 2006 I have is a pulling beast and it actually gets pretty good fuel mileage. I have a 2005 with a manual transmission, we've had a few minor problems with it, but we also have worked it pretty hard


----------



## gillisonconstru

Do you feel you can carry more equipment and tools then your standard truck bed and boxes...


----------



## QCCI

Oh yeah, of course. I'm not sure what you do, but if you need to pull anything with any substantial weight, you needs 1 ton diesel truck. In m opinion anyways


----------



## madmax718

FRAME2FINISH said:


> No it's my work van , yes it is a saw blade running down the side
> 
> Not many people can see it lol


If I ever see you Im gonna honk. :clap: Just don't shoot.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

There's a good chance I'll never hear you I have an awesome sounding radio lmao


----------



## 81midnight

Some nice rigs in here


----------



## Calidecks

Here's how I roll


----------



## RMFramer

*Heres what i have...*

07 F250 4x4 6.0 
competition alpine/kaption stereo
bone stock motor
trailer is a jdj 14000# 6 1\2 x12


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

I picked up my new estimate vehicle of choice,

I ordered up some go fast parts for it, and as soon as I get my buddies bike painted and my son in laws done she will be getting some fresh paint,

I'm going to practice on theirs first though lol

I'm going to try and make it look like the black and white one, but with some carbon fiber on her,


----------



## Calidecks

FRAME2FINISH said:


> I picked up my new estimate vehicle of choice,
> 
> I ordered up some go fast parts for it, and as soon as I get my buddies bike painted and my son in laws done she will be getting some fresh paint,
> 
> I'm going to practice on theirs first though lol
> 
> I'm going to try and make it look like the black and white one, but with some carbon fiber on her,


just watch out for idiots out there. I was hit head on in a hit and run. they never did catch the bastard.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

I've rode my whole life, I'm quite comfortable on it and I live in a decent area,

Besides slot of the times I'm with 20 other guys , I know for a fact it would be the worst thing the driver ever did,

But yes there are cowards out there and I'm sorry you had to meet one,


----------



## Roofcheck

Snow Man said:


> ....................


Love to know the story to this one


----------



## Doctor Handyman

Not sure if this belongs under vehicles or tools.

Tools R Us was having their Moonlight Madness Sale tonight - 20% off most things in store. This was parked out in front. Don't see it being used much for time at a job site, but the tool display looked great in front of the store.

Too bad it wasn't green!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

I decided to let my grandson pick the colors for my bike,

I almost went evil but he wanted good so it is what it is,,

My buddy bought my new suit thinking I'd never wear it,, haha things you will do when your wearing a mask,,,

This proves I'll do anything for my boys lol I unmasked spidey too he looks bigger in the suit for some reason


----------



## renov8r

That's a bomb bike I can't lie!


----------



## rrk

brickhook said:


> This one isn't anything special, but I did buy it new in '98....Seems like when I buy something, I 'll keep it forever


No hills where you are? If I had that I would be stuck in someones driveway the first week. Long overhang, low truck and low ICC bar = trouble


----------



## BBuild

FRAME2FINISH said:


> Here's my contractor bro in laws truck,,
> 
> I told him I'm just gonna follow him to his job prospects and tell them I'll knock 500 off of what he quoted ,,
> 
> He laughed his ass off,,
> 
> I'm actually gonna plastic dip the whole truck flat black and dechrome it for him,,


Your gonna plasti dip it flat black :w00t: I'll be waiting for the progress pics :thumbsup:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Yea I'll keep you updated,, I love that rig,, I wanted his old one real bad just couldn't make it work I was building my garage,

It was like this one black toolbox black metal roll up tonneau cover but a gasser where this one is a dirtymax,,

Who knows maybe I'll be able to scoop this one up lol


----------



## Animal

Here's my daily work truck, 2002 Ford E350 with a 7.3 diesel. I've got a 300 gallon split tank Spray King drywall texture spray rig in the back. The hoses are 200ft, and its got a 150 gallon water tank also. Nothing extravagant, but it's a good work truck.:thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop

Old pics ...Trust me! You don't wanna see what it looks like right now!:no:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

You probably would survive the accident fairly well in a Chevy 

Too bad you will be pummeled to death by the tools and beheaded by your hawk,,


----------



## brickhook

rrk said:


> No hills where you are? If I had that I would be stuck in someones driveway the first week. Long overhang, low truck and low ICC bar = trouble


I live in the foothills, but work in the mountains all the time. Got two jobs going in the mountains now. I bought this truck new in '98. Never been stuck.......:thumbsup:


----------



## brickhook

Animal said:


> Here's my daily work truck, 2002 Ford E350 with a 7.3 diesel. I've got a 300 gallon split tank Spray King texture sprayer in the back. The hoses are 200ft, and its got a 150 gallon water tank also. Nothing extravagant, but it's a good work truck.:thumbsup:


Best tool box a man can own....:thumbsup:


----------



## Theloxmyth

Lyle Clark said:


> Just got my truck back from the sign guys. The design appears to be pulling, or coming apart. I wanted something different and something that would stand out. The tailgate is printed on reflective material like on cop cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyle


Very well done and nice upgrade from old paint.

I went backwards on the paint when I got a new one.

*From this paint job...*









*Transformed to a business card...*









*To this...*









*AND a lot more room to work standing up!*


Old shelf...









New unit...


----------



## Brutus

So the past couple of weeks, I have been searching pretty hard for a cap on Kijiji (Canadian Craigslist). One popped up this morning for a decent price. Called up buddy, and set up a time to go and see it.

I took my dad with me, as the seller lived a bit out of town. So we could have some father-son time. We had to go down to the beach/surf area.... took the scenic route along the ocean.

One of the latches isn't catching, but I should be able to fix that pretty well. I made an offer for a bit less than he was selling it for, he agreed! :clap: sure, it's not colour matched.... but hey, cheapo cap with ladder racks. Came off of the same make/model and year as my truck!

Here she is...


----------



## FramingPro

Non matching caps unite :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10

Brutus said:


> So the past couple of weeks, I have been searching pretty hard for a cap on Kijiji (Canadian Craigslist). One popped up this morning for a decent price. Called up buddy, and set up a time to go and see it.
> 
> I took my dad with me, as the seller lived a bit out of town. So we could have some father-son time. We had to go down to the beach/surf area.... took the scenic route along the ocean.
> 
> One of the latches isn't catching, but I should be able to fix that pretty well. I made an offer for a bit less than he was selling it for, he agreed! :clap: sure, it's not colour matched.... but hey, cheapo cap with ladder racks. Came off of the same make/model and year as my truck!
> 
> Here she is...


Didn't realize you were from la belle province. :laughing:


----------



## Brutus

Inner10 said:


> Didn't realize you were from la belle province. :laughing:


At least it's not moms civic with a fart can, body kit and underglow.... And I use my indicators


----------



## CanningCustom

Ok Brut now that you found yourself one dont be stingy and find me one lol


----------



## Foxit

Here is my tool hauler.. I want to upgrade my wheels ( not these though)


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Those rims are cool ,, I was gonna get new rims too but I have a Jett's that needs a whole new side and my van to paint

I can never catch a break !!!!


----------



## Brutus

CanningCustom said:


> Ok Brut now that you found yourself one dont be stingy and find me one lol


There are a bunch of full size ones on kijiji all the time.


----------



## kambrooks

*Finally upgraded from the Ranger*

New Truck- Bought a 6x10 trailer too. Big upgrade from the ol' Ford Ranger.


----------



## Calidecks

Brutus said:


> So the past couple of weeks, I have been searching pretty hard for a cap on Kijiji (Canadian Craigslist). One popped up this morning for a decent price. Called up buddy, and set up a time to go and see it.
> 
> I took my dad with me, as the seller lived a bit out of town. So we could have some father-son time. We had to go down to the beach/surf area.... took the scenic route along the ocean.
> 
> One of the latches isn't catching, but I should be able to fix that pretty well. I made an offer for a bit less than he was selling it for, he agreed! :clap: sure, it's not colour matched.... but hey, cheapo cap with ladder racks. Came off of the same make/model and year as my truck!
> 
> Here she is...


That's a nice little ride Brutus, cap has some height to it, may come in handy


----------



## kambrooks

Trailer and a not-so-good picture of my lettering.


----------



## blacktop

Theloxmyth said:


> My sister popped in from Cleveland today and saw my new shelves.
> 
> SHE said she went through a leather quality toolbelt *every three months* because of the screws, non-retractable blade knives and the drywall saw (?).
> Union carpenter, drywall.
> 
> *How long does your toolbelt last you?*
> Just wondering if she was extra rough on her stuff. 100lbs. and carried 2 sheets at once!
> 
> I don't even wanna carry one! :whistling That's why I'm just a loxmyth.


My tool belts last a lot longer than three months :blink:...A bundle of 4x12s regular board weighs around 180 lbs..That's a lot for a petite young lady ..:whistling I ain't sayin she's full of it , but...:whistling


----------



## Theloxmyth

blacktop said:


> My tool belts last a lot longer than three months :blink:...A bundle of 4x12s regular board weighs around 180 lbs..That's a lot for a petite young lady ..:whistling I ain't sayin she's full of it , but...:whistling


May be she is, but she's a rippled-six pack with no fat (a Bali Health Club model right off the street), though she never worked out and smokes and drank A LOT! :laughing:

No lie, it took 5 police officers to get her down in her wild time(s).

Glad your belt lasts longer than hers did.


----------



## blacktop

Theloxmyth said:


> May be she is, but she's a rippled-six pack with no fat (a Bali Health Club model right off the street), though she never worked out and smokes and drank A LOT! :laughing:
> 
> No lie, it took 5 police officers to get her down in her wild time(s).
> 
> Glad your belt lasts longer than hers did.


She's hired!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## Theloxmyth

blacktop said:


> She's hired!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:


:laughing:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Doctor Handyman

Theloxmyth said:


> May be she is, but she's a rippled-six pack with no fat (a Bali Health Club model right off the street), though she never worked out and smokes and drank A LOT! :laughing:
> 
> No lie, it took 5 police officers to get her down in her wild time(s).
> 
> Glad your belt lasts longer than hers did.


Anybody else waiting for the pictures???


----------



## elementbldrs

I was hoping that cheers smiley was a pic of her cuz I couldn't see it on my phone. Logged in at home just to see the pic. What a let down.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Doctor Handyman said:


> Anybody else waiting for the pictures???


:clap:


----------



## Theloxmyth

blacktop said:


> My tool belts last a lot longer than three months :blink:...A bundle of 4x12s regular board weighs around 180 lbs..That's a lot for a petite young lady ..:whistling I ain't sayin she's full of it , but...:whistling


Just tonight she said the screws, keyhole saw and non-retractable knife tore up her quality leather toolbelt in three months.

One 4x10 up and over her head or two 4x8s was no big deal.

*She said, "Work harder and faster."* :whistling :laughing:










She was a union drywaller, but recently started a different business venture.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Theloxmyth said:


> Just tonight she said the screws, keyhole saw and non-retractable knife tore up her quality leather toolbelt in three months.
> 
> One 4x10 up and over her head or two 4x8s was no big deal.
> 
> She said, "Work harder and faster." :whistling :laughing:
> 
> She was a union drywaller, but recently started a different business venture.


She looks like she could rip my arm off if i said somethong stupid to her


----------



## RCT

Roofcheck said:


> They are GMC and Ford. Chevy across the road is something unaffiliated
> 
> Yes Bamm- my last Chevy was 99, went to a F150 lived in Mid TN drove (3) Titans and then onto Tundras (3).
> 
> The Silverado is VERY comfortable, 22-23 MPG with towing 11,500 with the 5.3. And I charge batteries driving down the road the the house type plug in.
> 
> Quiet is not giving Chevy the credit they deserve this is a moving office.


Nice truck!:thumbsup: That 22-23mpg must be empty not while towing 11,500# right?:blink: What kind of mpg do you get towing if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## A1PW

*Pressure Washing & Roof Cleaning Trucks in Sarasota*

Here are our pressure washing & roof cleaning trucks down here in Florida


----------



## kambrooks

A1PW said:


> Here are our pressure washing & roof cleaning trucks down here in Florida


Finally... The correct thread!

:clap::clap::laughing:


----------



## Rich D.

Theloxmyth said:


> Just tonight she said the screws, keyhole saw and non-retractable knife tore up her quality leather toolbelt in three months.
> 
> One 4x10 up and over her head or two 4x8s was no big deal.
> 
> She said, "Work harder and faster." :whistling :laughing:
> 
> She was a union drywaller, but recently started a different business venture.


Well if shes throwing 4x10's up over head shes going to have a nice snapped in half piece of rock.. and 2- 4x8's? Comeon thats nuts..

she may be full of it :laughing:

Back to the rigs... :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Bossmans work truck...


----------



## deter

how badly do those tires hinder the weight he can haul?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

deter said:


> how badly do those tires hinder the weight he can haul?


They don't...pirelli's my friend. He keeps it clean but uses is as intended


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

That looks inner city......


----------



## EricBrancard

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That looks inner city......


You couldn't find parking for that in the city.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

EricBrancard said:


> You couldn't find parking for that in the city.


They would keep it at their mom's.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

They are truck tires so I bet it only helps,,

My buddy did the same to his dually,,,

He said the tires won't ever wear out lol


----------



## Alska101

FSCROB said:


> Here is my 2011 GMC 3500hd 4x4. Loaded up at the end of a large build.
> 1500watt inverter hard wired under the back seat
> iPad mount in the front.
> I am trying to figure out a way to permanently install a compressor. I am thinking put the tanks under the bed. I am having trouble with the actual compressor.
> 12volt or 110volt. What would you do?


If you dont mind leaving the truck running use a motor mounted unit. If not 110v.


----------



## FSCROB

I am leaning towards the 110v because fuel is to expensive.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

FSCROB said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mlk4xieh0emei2b/2013-08-05%2018.22.56.jpg
> 
> Try this link


I have those racks myself


----------



## FSCROB

$211.00 at Harbor Freight you can't beat it.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Uncle-chicken said:


> I finally got my short-wheelbase Sprinter set up the way I like it; A place for everything and everything in it's place.




YIPPIE...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
UNC, 
YOU HAVE A LOT MORE ROOM TO GO. POST A PICT OF HOW YOUR WINGS WORK / SET UP. LOOKS PRETTY NEET. ALSO NOTICED THAT WE HAVE THE SAME MAKITA:thumbsup:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That looks inner city......


i think your being polite. its more like ghetto


----------



## Aaron Berk

CITY DECKS INC said:


> i think your being polite. its more like ghetto


It's all personal preference

I think it looks cool. 
I see it more at home as a long haul truck for cruising the freeways.

Either way, I'd drive it.


----------



## Uncle-chicken

CITY DECKS INC said:


> YIPPIE...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> UNC,
> YOU HAVE A LOT MORE ROOM TO GO. POST A PICT OF HOW YOUR WINGS WORK / SET UP. LOOKS PRETTY NEET. ALSO NOTICED THAT WE HAVE THE SAME MAKITA:thumbsup:


I just haven't bought the tools yet that are going to fill those spaces! It's nice having it to a place I like working out of it, yet knowing I can still improve it later.

I'll post a picture of my mitre stand tomorrow for you.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Uncle-chicken said:


> I just haven't bought the tools yet that are going to fill those spaces! It's nice having it to a place I like working out of it, yet knowing I can still improve it later.
> 
> I'll post a picture of my mitre stand tomorrow for you.


all of sudden you have more room you buy more tools.... lol. 
the tool list grows and grows :whistling

it's really nice to be fully equipped and prepared for anything that pops up. It just life work so much easier.


----------



## pizalm

BCConstruction said:


> Lol thats the stupidest F250 i have seen ever. I see a lot of Rams 2500's looking like that around here but never a F250. I would feel like the village idiot driving about in that.
> 
> Theres even a ram in this area that's a dually but uses 2 single rear tires that are double normal width. An old guy about 50/60 drives it. He can hardly even get into it either. See him in the wal mart parking lot when i was parked across in lowes. his wife has to help lift him up into it :laughing:


The "double wide" tires are super singles. This talks a little about them and their benefits. http://www.ride-on.com/single-wide-tires-aka-qsuper-singlesq.html 

That f450 is awesome.


----------



## FSCROB

Those don't look like super singles they just look like he converted them to run 10-lugs instead of 8. I think is dumb. Unless you actually do a full conversion the adaptor plates will snap and your tires will pass you going down the road. If you went through all the trouble to put those rims on why wouldn't you put more meat on them. Yep it looks stupid. Agreed


----------



## Madmak

I tow my work trailer with a 2012 Jeep Grand Cherokee Overland 5.7L Hemi. Not the most popular choice but I find it is a great tow vehicle. The power, turning radius, and factory air-suspension are killer. Pretty darn comfy as well...


----------



## Theloxmyth

The hardest part was the first cut through the roof! 

Just added this MaxxAir unit in my truck...














































:thumbup:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Three years ago my van was in a minor accident with a school bus. It clipped the front end and driver fender totaling my baby. At the time I was given enough from my insurance company to by a new to me used van.

I found one that already had some shelving, but it was a setup for an HVAC contractor. After some adjustments I was able to get things in an organized manner and fit everything I needed onto the shelves. The largest draw back I had to keep quite a few items on the floor. Well, I finally just took the plunge and spent a few evenings after work and a weekend to make additional adjustments to the shelves, rebuild a few and completely rearrange my setup to be much more accessible and user friendly.

Accident:








New Organization:


----------



## mnld

Pretty sweet! I'm a van guy myself, could never go back to a pickup for daily use.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

They too totaled it due to a fender? 

There is no way in hell you need that many tape measures!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inner10

FRAME2FINISH said:


> They too totaled it due to a fender?
> 
> There is no way in hell you need that many tape measures!!!!!!!!!!


That's how I start every morning...but lunch time I'd be lucky to find one.

TNT nice setup. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeswoods

Inner10 said:


> That's how I start every morning...but lunch time I'd be lucky to find one.
> 
> TNT nice setup. :thumbsup:


Yep---I keep finding the one with goop all over the first three feet----where do the good rulers go?


----------



## TNTRenovate

FRAME2FINISH said:


> They too totaled it due to a fender?
> 
> There is no way in hell you need that many tape measures!!!!!!!!!!


They are not for me...Need I say more?


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Haha got ya its been awhile since I had to supply missing tapes lol


----------



## FSCROB

I usually keep 3 tapes in the can of my truck at all times. Every time I go to a clients house to measure I can never find one. So I stop at the depot and buy another only to have them all appear the next day.


----------



## Metro M & L

I heard if you roll around with more than five tapes in your van you're just trying to get p#$$y.


----------



## Walty

TNTSERVICES said:


> Three years ago my van was in a minor accident with a school bus. It clipped the front end and driver fender totaling my baby. At the time I was given enough from my insurance company to by a new to me used van.
> 
> I found one that already had some shelving, but it was a setup for an HVAC contractor. After some adjustments I was able to get things in an organized manner and fit everything I needed onto the shelves. The largest draw back I had to keep quite a few items on the floor. Well, I finally just took the plunge and spent a few evenings after work and a weekend to make additional adjustments to the shelves, rebuild a few and completely rearrange my setup to be much more accessible and user friendly.
> 
> Accident:
> 
> New Organization:


What did you use to hang the brooms/etc from the roof? I am currently using bungee straps and don't like it.


----------



## Marven

TNT - nice setup. I have a 2013 Chevy Express and i installed a backup camera. Best thing I ever did. 









The camera is in the third tail light.


----------



## sunkist

Alyminum plate with holes cut in for handles clips for the brush end both attched to roof surports, (aluminum) ? e bonics!!!!!!!!


----------



## SDel Prete

Got my truck partial wrap put on and some lettering yesterday.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Just brought my new ride home.


----------



## Alska101

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Just brought my new ride home.


Love the truck. Growing up my dad had a fleet of these. His truch was a black one with a tricked out 454. I loved driving that thing. My truck now is a 1999 with a 454 vortec. Love American big blocks.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Alska101 said:


> Love the truck. Growing up my dad had a fleet of these. His truch was a black one with a tricked out 454. I loved driving that thing. My truck now is a 1999 with a 454 vortec. Love American big blocks.



I have a 99 burban with a 454 and now a 78 with a 454. 

Good thing I don't leave town too often.


----------



## TNTRenovate

walty said:


> what did you use to hang the brooms/etc from the roof? I am currently using bungee straps and don't like it.


----------



## Big-Bro

Very nice setup! I can always appreiciate a Carpenter who has and a nice, and organized van like yours......Like the stand up ability that Sprinter Vans have, just not their high price tags.....I see Nissan came out with a new tall cargo truck/van, and just recently dodge has a All New stand up version cargo van out in the market now too, with diesel motor options available......Used to have a Ford E250 Cargo Van back in 1999, loved it, but got old climbing in and walking bent over, or having to kneel on something.......take care, Tim.


----------



## A.W.Davis

SDel Prete said:


> Got my truck partial wrap put on and some lettering yesterday.


Looking good! I'm revamping my logos and info and can't wait to get lettering back on my truck!


----------



## SDel Prete

A.W.Davis said:


> Looking good! I'm revamping my logos and info and can't wait to get lettering back on my truck!


Thx man!


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

SDel Prete said:


> Got my truck partial wrap put on and some lettering yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 99634


:thumbsup:


----------



## shadow2

I'm building a 7x14 carmate tool trailer. 12000 gvw 

I want to build shelves I wanted use steel I was worried about the weight


----------



## svronthmve

shadow2 said:


> I'm building a 7x14 carmate tool trailer. 12000 gvw
> 
> I want to build shelves I wanted use steel I was worried about the weight


Yes, steel and wood will weigh up quickly. 

I have a combination of shelves in my 7x20 that are made from 3/8 ply, osb, and also some of the steel shelving from Sam's Club. Everything (except Sam's stuff) is glued & screwed together.

Then all units are screwed to the walls. 

Everything seems to ride well.


----------



## BattleRidge

My newer rig rolling out of a siding job.


----------



## FSCROB

Nice rig but how do you carry the pump jacks or extension ladders?


----------



## BattleRidge

I have 3 of those trailers, one of them has a rack on it, I have a 40 ft flatbed that I usually used. We have alot of pumps and scaffold, enough to warrant it own ride on most big jobs.


----------



## FSCROB

That makes sense. When we had over 300 scaffold frames we had a dedicated truck and crew to move it and set it up.


----------



## plazaman

Theloxmyth said:


> Agree with TNT.
> 
> 1995:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2005:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Four sided advertising for little money.*
> 
> The 1995 was very detailed and included hand-painted details.
> 
> SIMPLE, CLEAN and easy to read.
> 
> The first truck won a national award for the graphics.
> The artist was a genius, may he rest in peace. :thumbup:
> 
> P.S. "Wraps" are TOO busy, in my less than humble opinion, unless most of the wrap is white or the base color.
> 
> I oughta gotta starta takin'a pictures of the "too busy" wraps that I see every week.


come to NYC with your white truck, and see how much you stand out lol.


----------



## Theloxmyth

plazaman said:


> come to NYC with your white truck, and see how much you stand out lol.


LOL









You mean I'll blend in with the rest of the locksmith vehicles?









LOL ?!

(Seems to me you're "talking" JUST to hear yourself "talk."







)


----------



## onmywayup

*New trailer, progress pics*

Picked up a 2008 GMC Sierra z71 last Monday, then picked up a 2014 LOOK Express 7x14' (with extra 6 inches headroom) last Thursday. 

I've been spending all weekend working on it. Threw up 1" foam board insulation on ceiling and walls (haven't gotten to the door yet). Installed service panel and three 15amp circuits. Wiring is just dangling until I get some conduit run. 

Found some 2x2 black interlocking foam rubber tiles at the Depot and just got most of the flooring done today. I was initially a little worried about durability of that flooring, but I opened one pack in the parking lot and tried to tear it and couldn't, so it'll do. 

Anyway, here are a couple pics. You can see in the one that my powergrab glue didn't hold up all the ceiling insulation like I hoped. So now I'll be throwing up some 1/4" ply on the ceiling then running my conduit under it and that will hold up the insulation. 

Walls will be covered in 1/4" ply when I get to it next week, too. Plan to have work bench on one side, shelves/cabinets on the other, then fridge and microwave in the V-nose with a generator and my compressor there as well. Plugs and lights to follow. 

HUGE HUGE upgrade from the POS van I paid 3k cash for years ago.


----------



## FSCROB

Nice looking trailer. I lined mine with 1" insulation on the walls and 1 1/2" on the ceiling. I am able to cool it with a small air conditioner in the summer and heat it with a tiny ceramic heater in the winter. I use mine as an office trailer. The one thing I should have done was spray foam the underside.


----------



## onmywayup

*Little more progress*

Got a bit more done this afternoon. 

Started getting the ceiling finished (went with 1/4" OSB after I've added up what I've spent already on this thing). 

Ran the first run of conduit for the set of plugs that will be in the back left corner. 

The Romex runs along the ceiling in plastic conduit, then when it drops down to plugs/switches, I took my Dremel Multi-max and cut a chanel out of the foam. That way the wires will be basically in the wall and covered by osb once I get the paneling up. For the plugs, I'm using single gang shallow boxes. Cutting holes out big enough to recess the box into the foam then securing the box through the foam (the screw holes overhang the surrounding foam) and into the original trailer paneling. OSB to cover all walls, then faceplate covers will give it a more finished look. 

Was a real pain in the ass to get the GFI and 14/2 to fit into the shallow box. I couldn't find a shallow double-gang box at the depot, so I'm going to have two right next to eachother and load the standard plug off the GFI.


----------



## onmywayup

FSCROB said:


> Nice looking trailer. I lined mine with 1" insulation on the walls and 1 1/2" on the ceiling. I am able to cool it with a small air conditioner in the summer and heat it with a tiny ceramic heater in the winter. I use mine as an office trailer. The one thing I should have done was spray foam the underside.



I guess I haven't looked underneath a trailer at any point. What is under there that the spray-foam would stick to? Aluminum bottom, like the top?

Seems like it'd be worth it from a insulation standpoint, but definitely from a rust-preventative standpoint as well. 

I'm really glad to hear that you can keep yours cool with a small AC unit. I was hoping to have a closed up cooling station of sorts for long outdoor summer jobs. Did you cut through the wall and mount it permanently? Or do you have a portable unit with ducting?


----------



## FSCROB

I cut out a hole in the front of the trailer. I had my welder weld a box in so it wouldn't lose any structural strength. I also removed the factory paneling and put the foam in between the structural steel. I then put 3/8" plywood up in place of the paneling. 
This trailer was on a job in Lubbock Texas in 100+ temperatures and it never got over 70 inside. 
I have a friend in Florida with the same trailer as me. He owns a spray foam company so spraying the underside didn't coat him anything.
This accomplished several things. The first was radiant heat seeping in was eliminated. The second was it reduced trailer flex. Third it kept the critters out. The best thing was it cut down on air resistance and increased his fuel economy.


----------



## FSCROB

https://www.dropbox.com/s/afyiw9uq8z6l2rm/2012-07-21 16.34.00.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/cq42xob0qn2rfsv/2012-07-21 16.33.26.jpg

Here is a picture of my trailer after I wrapped a project in DC. I drove 560 miles to Detroit like this.


----------



## onmywayup

FSCROB said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/afyiw9uq8z6l2rm/2012-07-21 16.34.00.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/cq42xob0qn2rfsv/2012-07-21 16.33.26.jpg
> 
> Here is a picture of my trailer after I wrapped a project in DC. I drove 560 miles to Detroit like this.



Whew......it's somewhere between Beverly Hillbillies and super professional contractor. :laughing:

Quite a rig man.....and at 4 miles to the gallon, you must have had plenty of pit stops. 

Must have been a big job to travel from up our way down to DC, eh?

What part of the D are you from? I'm about forty minutes west.


----------



## rrk

onmywayup said:


> Installed service panel and three 15amp circuits.


Why 3 circuits? You have 3 cords to plug into 3 different circuits at jobsite? Or 50A cord?


----------



## FSCROB

onmywayup said:


> Whew......it's somewhere between Beverly Hillbillies and super professional contractor. :laughing:
> 
> Quite a rig man.....and at 4 miles to the gallon, you must have had plenty of pit stops.
> 
> Must have been a big job to travel from up our way down to DC, eh?
> 
> What part of the D are you from? I'm about forty minutes west.


I have a full time crew that works in DC. Yes I felt like the Beverly hillbillies all the way home. I actually get 8 mpg:laughing: weather it is loaded or empty.

My office is in White Lake but we do work all over the Metro area. I have 2 crews doing rehabs everyday in Detroit and another crew doing everything else everywhere else.


----------



## FSCROB

By the way their is about 25 sticks of number 5 rebar on that roof rack. That trailer is a 2005 and has been all over the country. It has been through numerous disaster areas including Hurricane Wilma and Katrina.


----------



## onmywayup

rrk said:


> Why 3 circuits? You have 3 cords to plug into 3 different circuits at jobsite? Or 50A cord?



Instinct told me to put three in there, but please anybody correct my logic if it's wrong here (I haven't wired the other two yet, so not too late):

We build a lot of fences in the summer, and I was thinking back to how many fuses we've blown at customer's homes when the compressor is kicked on and you, say, use the chop saw at the same time. So I wanted at least two separate circuits to plug power tools into. Figured I'd throw the high output T5 light fixture on one of those. 

Then I remembered somebody telling me once that a microwave ought to be on its own circuit, and since I'm going to have a small microwave and mini fridge up front, I figured I'd throw a third in there dedicated to those. 

Make sense? Or am I being too cautious? As you can tell, this reasoning is all based on an amorphous collection of hearsay, shoddy memory, and the thought patterns of a non-electrician.


----------



## onmywayup

FSCROB said:


> By the way their is about 25 sticks of number 5 rebar on that roof rack. That trailer is a 2005 and has been all over the country. It has been through numerous disaster areas including Hurricane Wilma and Katrina.


Very interesting. Where do you pull those jobs down from? 

We have no problem staying busy locally here and I'm not planning on travelling that far while my kids are still young, but I'm curious about how you ended up taking jobs in DC and the east coast, etc.


----------



## rrk

onmywayup said:


> Instinct told me to put three in there, but please anybody correct my logic if it's wrong here (I haven't wired the other two yet, so not too late):
> 
> We build a lot of fences in the summer, and I was thinking back to how many fuses we've blown at customer's homes when the compressor is kicked on and you, say, use the chop saw at the same time. So I wanted at least two separate circuits to plug power tools into. Figured I'd throw the high output T5 light fixture on one of those.
> 
> Then I remembered somebody telling me once that a microwave ought to be on its own circuit, and since I'm going to have a small microwave and mini fridge up front, I figured I'd throw a third in there dedicated to those.
> 
> Make sense? Or am I being too cautious? As you can tell, this reasoning is all based on an amorphous collection of hearsay, shoddy memory, and the thought patterns of a non-electrician.


My question is where are you going to plug this in? No sense to have 3 15a circuits if you plug it into 1 15 or 20a circuit.


----------



## svronthmve

rrk said:


> My question is where are you going to plug this in? No sense to have 3 15a circuits if you plug it into 1 15 or 20a circuit.


Yeah, you're going to have to have 3 long cords to get to 3 different parts of the house (to find 3 different circuits).


----------



## FlyFishRI

It isn't brand new but it is reliable, presentable and doesn't leak fluids all over the customers driveway. My only complaint is there is no way to shut the cab lights off with the doors open.


----------



## onmywayup

rrk said:


> My question is where are you going to plug this in? No sense to have 3 15a circuits if you plug it into 1 15 or 20a circuit.


I was thinking when the generator was running. I plan to backwire it into the panel. Make sense?


----------



## rrk

onmywayup said:


> I was thinking when the generator was running. I plan to backwire it into the panel. Make sense?


It does now :thumbsup:

I have seen guys wire their truck that way and then plug it into an 15a outside outlet which defeats the whole purpose of 3 circuits.


----------



## onmywayup

rrk said:


> It does now :thumbsup:
> 
> I have seen guys wire their truck that way and then plug it into an 15a outside outlet which defeats the whole purpose of 3 circuits.


Talking about this raises another question to me: If my service panel is plugged into a customer's home (which I anticipate doing fairly often), and we overload one of the plugs with too much draw, will I always necessarily pop my own breaker first before the house breaker pops?


----------



## FlyFishRI

In theory, yes. If you are plugged in to an outside receptacle, you should pop the GFI if you make it that far.


----------



## onmywayup

FlyFishRI said:


> In theory, yes. If you are plugged in to an outside receptacle, you should pop the GFI if you make it that far.


Thanks. This was actually a second but equally important reason for installing my own service panel in the trailer. There were a couple times last year while working on an outdoor project that we popped the home's breakers and no one was home to reset them.

I'm hoping from now on that my trailer's gfi or breakers will pop first, and we can unplug something, reset it, and not be screwed for work that day (I also didn't own a generator until recently).


----------



## MJconstruction

I have a company truck it was a GMC for a while ad just recently as in yesterday I was given a brand new tundra. I drove it off the lot with twelve miles on it. 









A little different ride then the GMC but I'm still getting used to it I get home from work today and waiting to pull into a spot and bamm. Somebody drives right I to the side 











And just like that the new truck luster is gone.


----------



## FSCROB

onmywayup said:


> Very interesting. Where do you pull those jobs down from?
> 
> We have no problem staying busy locally here and I'm not planning on travelling that far while my kids are still young, but I'm curious about how you ended up taking jobs in DC and the east coast, etc.


I have developed a very large client base from when I was in the Army out there. My wife is from that area and we have always kept up with her friends and family. 
My crew out there is a mixed group of vets and legal immigrants. 
I am concentrating on the Detroit area in 2014 unless a major natural disaster happens out of state.


----------



## FSCROB

onmywayup said:


> Talking about this raises another question to me: If my service panel is plugged into a customer's home (which I anticipate doing fairly often), and we overload one of the plugs with too much draw, will I always necessarily pop my own breaker first before the house breaker pops?


I was on a project doing an estimate recently and I saw the roofers put alligator clips on the bottom of the meter. These ran to the panel in their trailer. They had a 100amp panel fully wired in there.


----------



## mart4005

Here you go.


----------



## FSCROB

I have a 88 dodge pickup still in service. I love that old truck.


----------



## mart4005

It's paid for. avgs. 18 mpg. and can pull a load with that cummins. I'll upgrade someday, crew cab would be nice. 

this is what she replaced.


----------



## SDel Prete

MJconstruction said:


> I have a company truck it was a GMC for a while ad just recently as in yesterday I was given a brand new tundra. I drove it off the lot with twelve miles on it. A little different ride then the GMC but I'm still getting used to it I get home from work today and waiting to pull into a spot and bamm. Somebody drives right I to the side And just like that the new truck luster is gone.


Now that has gotta suck. I guess it will be fixed from the other guys insurance but still...


----------



## FlyFishRI

1st Gen Dodge, the only living proof that Dodge made a good truck at one time. Those are awesome.


----------



## onmywayup

FSCROB said:


> I was on a project doing an estimate recently and I saw the roofers put alligator clips on the bottom of the meter. These ran to the panel in their trailer. They had a 100amp panel fully wired in there.


As in the meter on the outside of the house? They penetrated the insulation on the main service line? If I understand you correctly, that doesn't seem responsible.


----------



## DMJCarpentry

I have a 2013 Chevy Van. It's primary use is as a tool hauler but there is room for materials. I can fit full sheets of ply standing up and I can stack one by material.

I mostly do finish work and I generally have everything I need on the van but I would still love to have more room, for more tools of course!

Here's my pics


----------



## DMJCarpentry

A few more pics


----------



## 98crewcab

Nice!!!! "boy!!, open the Dewalt doors!!!!" And the lights shine down!!!!!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Keep those hinges greased !!! Install zerks if you can,

I never open the back side door and tried one day and wish I never did, it showed me how weak the metal is in there!!


----------



## plazaman

Theloxmyth said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I'll blend in with the rest of the locksmith vehicles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ?!
> 
> (Seems to me you're "talking" JUST to hear yourself "talk."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


who only wants to blend it? Be Bold, Be Different.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

DMJCarpentry said:


> A few more pics


Nice layout. Spencer may want to see this as he's trying to figure out the layout in his. 

Looks like it won't be long before you need a trailer.


----------



## Warren

The cords hanging on the back doors are a good solution. Seems like I always end up climbing in to grab a cord/hose, and it is always tangles around something else.


----------



## DMJCarpentry

Thanks guys. Yeah BC I think a trailer is in my future. Either that or a box truck.

Warren I always hate crawling into the back for anything and I hear what you're saying about cords and hoses. So far it's worked out well having them on the back doors. I try to keep the stuff I use the most at the back of the truck but somehow I always end up needing something from the front.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Nice setup!


----------



## Eric K

FRAME2FINISH said:


> Keep those hinges greased !!! Install zerks if you can,
> 
> I never open the back side door and tried one day and wish I never did, it showed me how weak the metal is in there!!


On my 06 the side doors froze. Drilled 1/8" holes and soaked the hinge with aerokroil and a few days later they were opening like new. I just shoot a little in there as preventative maintaince and a year later they still have no problems.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Sounds like I'll give that a try, can't hurt any, I watched the jambs flex and said maybe that's not a good idea and had to slam it shut


----------



## FSCROB

onmywayup said:


> As in the meter on the outside of the house? They penetrated the insulation on the main service line? If I understand you correctly, that doesn't seem responsible.


The meter on the outside of the home. They connected on the bottom of the meter. No it is not safe, responsible or OSHA compliment. I have seen insulation guys do it and crews using large compressors.
I don't recommend you do it unless you know what you are doing.


----------



## MJconstruction

FSCROB said:


> The meter on the outside of the home. They connected on the bottom of the meter. No it is not safe, responsible or OSHA compliment. I have seen insulation guys do it and crews using large compressors.
> I don't recommend you do it unless you know what you are doing.


So they were stealing from the power company.


----------



## FSCROB

The guys I saw recently were on the client side of the meter.
Again I don't approve of this hook up without the proper knowledge.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Not really a truck or a van but its a working machine none the less


----------



## Tim J

Here is my '02 Ford E350 after a reorganization I gave it last fall. (I moved my primary vehicle from my pick-up to this van and I'll never go back!) 

Seems that there are about five times more tools and supplies in it now than when these pics were taken!


----------



## DMJCarpentry

Nice setup! I like the idea of hanging the brooms on the ceiling. Might have to do that...

Lee


----------



## Tim J

DMJCarpentry said:


> Nice setup! I like the idea of hanging the brooms on the ceiling. Might have to do that...
> 
> Lee


I stole that idea from another member's van set-up, maybe TNTServices???


----------



## SamM

What's keeping the drywall square in place?


----------



## Roofcheck

SamM said:


> What's keeping the drywall square in place?


Magic


----------



## SamM

Roofcheck said:


> Magic


Awesome.


----------



## Tim J

SamM said:


> What's keeping the drywall square in place?


Not quite magic, I used some of these hooks and I strap some bungies around the short part of the tee...


----------



## TNTRenovate

Tim J said:


> I stole that idea from another member's van set-up, maybe TNTServices???


Yeah, it was me. I am going to upgrade the broom holder this Spring. The clips on the cheaper metal one are not staying in place.


----------



## overanalyze

I like the broom idea as well! Anyone have any pics of hanging your track saw track from the ceiling?


----------



## Boda

BCConstruction said:


> Had a little tidy up and rearrange this morning and took some pics.


I have makita envy....


----------



## FSCROB

Any ideas for pickup trucks? Any pics of your truck?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Boda said:


> I have makita envy....


Dam they are old pics. Ain't got half that Makita stuff now. it's been replaced with a different kind of green which is much nicer.


----------



## chris klee

BCConstruction said:


> Dam they are old pics. Ain't got half that Makita stuff now. it's been replaced with a different kind of green which is much nicer.


I was wonderIng how this was a pic of your tools!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

chris klee said:


> I was wonderIng how this was a pic of your tools!


I have Darcy and Makita to thank for moving over to festool.


----------



## CanningCustom

BCConstruction said:


> I have Darcy and Makita to thank for moving over to festool.


I am only missing a couple of those Makita tools.


----------



## Boda

BCConstruction said:


> I have Darcy and Makita to thank for moving over to festool.


Did you find quality problems with the Makita tools or is it that Festool is just better.

I know based on what I have heard they are the top of the line, but they come with a top of the line price tag too.

I am still trying to assemble my first arsenal of tools, my thoughts are all makita for a wont break my bank investment of quality tools.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Boda said:


> Did you find quality problems with the Makita tools or is it that Festool is just better. I know based on what I have heard they are the top of the line, but they come with a top of the line price tag too. I am still trying to assemble my first arsenal of tools, my thoughts are all makita for a wont break my bank investment of quality tools.


If you change out tools like I do every few years then festool is far cheaper to own. As an example I couldn't get more than half what I paid for my Makita and Bosch tools when I sold them. I have sold some of my festool gear for the same amount I paid for them. they have almost yearly price increases which help keep value on older tools and they being a nice amount back anyway because people know they will last. Im not happy with Makita because of how they messed me around with bad battery's. They lost me as a buyer because of that alone. Some guys on here have had bad packs swapped out but I was flat out turned away. 

You can go wrong with the Makita though. They are nice tools but their battery's suck.


----------



## Boda

Yeah I'm not a fan of makita's batteries myself, partly because they don't have a fuel gauge. When I grab a tool I want to know if its ready to go, not take it somewhere and find out its dead, stop working, go charge it. What a waste of time.

I was thinking more for the corded makita options.

What is your go to for battery operated tools, still festool? If so what would you recommend in a lower price range?

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## FSCROB

I am a big fan of Rigids cordless tools. My guys are not nice to them and they last. If you register them properly the batteries and tool are covered for life.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FSCROB said:


> I am a big fan of Rigids cordless tools. My guys are not nice to them and they last. If you register them properly the batteries and tool are covered for life.


You bring up a great point! I have the 12volt Ridgid line.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Boda said:


> Yeah I'm not a fan of makita's batteries myself, partly because they don't have a fuel gauge. When I grab a tool I want to know if its ready to go, not take it somewhere and find out its dead, stop working, go charge it. What a waste of time.
> 
> I was thinking more for the corded makita options.
> 
> What is your go to for battery operated tools, still festool? If so what would you recommend in a lower price range?
> 
> Thanks for the insight.


I have been buying more corded tools and kept my cordless to a minimum. I still have exactly what you see in them pics in the cordless makita's. Just much more corded festool gear. I have there CXS cordless but im hanging out for the new 18v ones coming in the fall.


----------



## gillisonconstru

Been working on organizing the truck now that I changed boxes...I used to think Festool was all hype but I bought some and absolutely love it now.


----------



## gillisonconstru

Forgot the pics lol...


----------



## jaydee

View attachment 112393


2 door mine / 4 door crew


----------



## overanalyze

gillisonconstru said:


> Forgot the pics lol...


Very nice. I love working out of a clean vehicle. Looks great!


----------



## Passat

No mention of wagons! but this is what I mostly use for work, at average of 45mpg, no complaining about the distance to the job!


----------



## MultiCon

our cubevan... sadly it's going to die soon.


----------



## matthewcims

All good things come to and end. I like that set up, I could have so many more framing tools then in my van.


----------



## smeagol

The utility body. The bed slideouts are a lot deeper,just could not pull them all the way out with the dump trailer on.


----------



## smeagol

smeagol said:


> the utility body. The bed slideouts are a lot deeper,just could not pull them all the way out with the dump trailer on.


----------



## overanalyze

We do the exact thing with empty oil containers! They make great fastener and small part organizers. Truck looks great!


----------



## kbenz

Nice set up smeagol. Wish I was a fraction organized as that...lol.


----------



## Cbs91

First time post ...pretty bad photo but this is the set up I run down here. Toyota landcruiser 4.5l v8 diesel and 'custom' 8x5 tandem trailer... Tiny by what I've seen on here but where I live (and anywhere else in Australia)there's no way the roads are big enough too manouvere a trailer much bigger then this. Will post some more photos of the inside and some close ups tomorow. I've spent months looking through this forum at everyone's ideas and the different building techniques you guys use over there and love seeing all the different materials/tools and will start posting a few of our current projects too see what you guys think.


----------



## FramingPro

Finally got my leer contractors cap ordered my truck!! Just waiting anxiously for it to come in.


----------



## dkillianjr

FramingPro said:


> Finally got my leer contractors cap ordered my truck!! Just waiting anxiously for it to come in.


That's gonna be a sharp looking truck with that cap on it:thumbup:



Dave


----------



## FramingPro

dkillianjr said:


> That's gonna be a sharp looking truck with that cap on it:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Im hoping, i went with solid sides so i can logo it up without needing to write on the truck itself. I got some more tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## electric1

Sent from my N9520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Home wood

FramingPro said:


> Im hoping, i went with solid sides so i can logo it up without needing to write on the truck itself. I got some more tricks up my sleeve.


Post up a pic so I know what to look for around the Toronto area.:clap:


----------



## Home wood

My new work ride. Loaded and ready for work on Tuesday.
2010 GMC 2500
Decked out with lader racks and steel shelving from vanteriors.
On past vans I had built custom shelves to maximize space. This time around the van will be used by an employee so I chose a more generic layout that is pre built.


----------



## heavy_d

FramingPro said:


> Finally got my leer contractors cap ordered my truck!! Just waiting anxiously for it to come in.


Is it in yet? Any pics?


----------



## heavy_d

This is my new truck. 2003 Ram 1500 Laramie. It is my first truck so I have yet to develop a system for my tools. So far I just throw in the back what I need for each job. I don't want to at this point commit to a tool bed built out of plywood etc, as my previous bosses had, because I do a lot of small jobs (1-2 days) and like to load materials in the bed.

BTW, I didn't get a key for the cap lock. Does anybody recognize that brand of cap? I would like to replace the lock. Perhaps I can do it myself. Will have to have a look.


----------



## TimelessQuality

Cap locks are usually pretty universal. Check a camper/truck store or online. I think I got mine off eBay


----------



## FramingPro

heavy_d said:


> Is it in yet? Any pics?


Yes
Here ya go.
Stickers should be on sometime this week.


----------



## Home wood

Nice 
Now that's a work truck.
Don't forget to update pics once it's lettered up


----------



## Home wood

Here is Home Woods other rig. This is the one my dad rolls in.









CargoEase bed rated for 1800lbs evenly loaded
Dad hates climbing into the truck.


----------



## heavy_d

FramingPro said:


> Yes
> Here ya go.
> Stickers should be on sometime this week.


Nice truck. Why the 2500? What do you plan on carrying?


----------



## Jaws

Home wood said:


> Here is Home Woods other rig. This is the one my dad rolls in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CargoEase bed rated for 1800lbs evenly loaded
> Dad hates climbing into the truck.


I dont dig caps, but I dig that slide out. Lol

Nice van, too.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

FramingPro said:


> Yes
> Here ya go.
> Stickers should be on sometime this week.


You should have got the one with 4 full sized doors and the long bed, come on.:laughing:


----------



## FramingPro

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You should have got the one with 4 full sized doors and the long bed, come on.:laughing:


Trust me i know.
I see them drive by and in my head "aw maaaaaaan"


----------



## FramingPro

heavy_d said:


> Nice truck. Why the 2500? What do you plan on carrying?


No crew cab and 8' bed in the 1500 series.
The 2500 is more then i will ever need.. ever.. but the crew cab 8' bed is just dandy!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

FramingPro said:


> Trust me i know.
> I see them drive by and in my head "aw maaaaaaan"


I don't get all the door combos they have now. 

I just noticed that there are like 3/4 doors on the back and then one's with bigger back doors. 

At least you got a long bed, can't call it a Manny Van.:laughing:


----------



## blacktop

FramingPro said:


> Yes
> Here ya go.
> Stickers should be on sometime this week.


SWEET!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10

FramingPro said:


> No crew cab and 8' bed in the 1500 series.
> The 2500 is more then i will ever need.. ever.. but the crew cab 8' bed is just dandy!!


Nick what kind of cap is that and can it support a ladder rack?


----------



## heavy_d

Yeah so Nick, your boss wont mind your truck all logo'd up on his jobsites? 

Im getting mine lettered soon too, just gotta alter my logo a bit first so it is truck and distance friendly.


----------



## TimelessQuality

I think it will be the 'company' lettering


----------



## FramingPro

heavy_d said:


> Yeah so Nick, your boss wont mind your truck all logo'd up on his jobsites?
> 
> Im getting mine lettered soon too, just gotta alter my logo a bit first so it is truck and distance friendly.


Company lettering.


----------



## skillman

FramingPro said:


> Company lettering.


 So is it company truck or you bought it and company paying for gas .


----------



## FramingPro

skillman said:


> So is it company truck or you bought it and company paying for gas .


My truck.. company pays for fuel when necessary.


----------



## QCCI

FramingPro said:


> My truck.. company pays for fuel when necessary.


Do you want to come south to work?


----------



## FramingPro

QCCI said:


> Do you want to come south to work?


The commute might get to me eventually... Besides, im already half nuts.


----------



## Rich D.

So it's your truck, and your getting someone else's company lettered on the side???? What do you do when you do your Jobs???

That don't make sense?


----------



## CanningCustom

FramingPro said:


> Im hoping, i went with solid sides so i can logo it up without needing to write on the truck itself. I got some more tricks up my sleeve.


 Who was the smart one to tell you to letter your cap and not your truck?


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> Who was the smart one to tell you to letter your cap and not your truck?


Not sure


----------



## Johnny_5

Just finished getting the new NV1500 shelved out. Well, not really. It's never finished! But at least 90% of my crap has a place to be. Always some tweaking and small shelves to do for misc chit.

Here's some pics of the shelving:




























And all loaded up:


----------



## joe dirt

had the truck a year now, decals are finally on!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

That names a tongue twister. Looks good though


----------



## Spencer

joe dirt said:


> had the truck a year now, decals are finally on!


Somehow that truck has given you credibility in my mind that your profile pic did not... :thumbup: Looks good!


----------



## dom-mas

Wow...some of you guys are organized


----------



## jlsconstruction

dom-mas said:


> Wow...some of you guys are organized


No they just clean there trucks to take pictures


----------



## CanningCustom

I am going to have scan through this thread. Now that I sold my trailer, I am going to need idea's on how to work out of my truck again lol.


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> I am going to have scan through this thread. Now that I sold my trailer, I am going to need idea's on how to work out of my truck again lol.


Buy a bigger truck :thumbsup:


----------



## CanningCustom

FramingPro said:


> Buy a bigger truck :thumbsup:


No need for that kind of carrying on


----------



## BarrierIslands

My blasting truck. It's a 1983 Ford C-8000.


----------



## astor

New truck with lettering:clap:


----------



## BamBamm5144

Roofcheck said:


> See this should be over in the "does it matter what you drive" thread. Folks gotta know when you pull up with this rig its gonna cost em'.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



There's a roofing company around here with a few of these and they stay plenty busy. Those aren't even the most expensive vehicles they own.


----------



## SAcarpenter

Doctor Handyman said:


> My new setup. Going to keep the 2002 F350 diesel for heavy tows since the Sprinter tow capacity is 5000# and my dump is 4300# empty.
> I've had it for 2 months now and it is only a slight advantage over the truck with a Diamondback lid in that I can access tools easier. Going to have to get some shelves built soon.
> 
> Love how much more comfortable the van is to drive.
> View attachment 122172
> View attachment 122173



We are looking at those. We are a framing company mostly so we have big , heavy tools. Right now we run 4 different vehicles, an e350 van, an e350 van w/ a KUV box, a f250 w/ a SMALL KUV box, and a Mitsu Fuso cube truck. None of them are perfect.

What are your thoughts on storage capacity in that thing? Looks like it would be alot more. The only thing i dont like is there is no separation between the front and back area. Nothing drives a guy nuts like loud clanging and gas fumes to and from work


----------



## Doctor Handyman

Roofcheck said:


> See this should be over in the "does it matter what you drive" thread. Folks gotta know when you pull up with this rig its gonna cost em'.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



Yeah, I read that thread, also the one on prequalifying customers. This accomplishes eliminating the tire kickers and those with preconceived notions that a "handyman" would be the cheapest to hire for their project.😉

Interesting side story. I occasionally will show up to an estimate with my personal vehicle, 1994 BMW 530i. I bought it used in 1996 for less than my truck and half what I paid for the Sprinter. A potential customer ( or existing customer for that matter) will often make the comment, "Oh Boy! I bet I'm going to pay to the nose for this project just so you can drive that."
Really? These are customers I can use as filler jobs, but not my target audience.

Re the Sprinter: I will have significantly more storage after I install some shelving/cabinets compared to the truck. I would like to do a similar version to those setups you can see in the work trailer thread. Right now everything is in separate boxes/buckets/cases along the floor. Yes, it is great that at 6'2" I can stand up inside and access everything from side door or rear. I want to have a specific location for each tool, i.e. Miter saw, table saw, levels, etc.

This is the crew version and not the cargo, so I can carry 4 passengers. I plan on adding an aux battery and 12v to 110v converter. I already installed the Tecumseh P3 trailer brake controller. I will design the crew area like a mini RV with fridge, microwave and espresso machine 😀

I rarely need my Honda 2000 generator so gas fumes aren't an issue. I "hear" you about the rattleling. First day I noticed the difference having all that in the same space versus in the truck bed. Hoping that with my storage solutions I will eliminate the rattles. Also plan on soundproofing the interior along with insulation. The dark grey gets hot in SoCal.

They do have aftermarket partitions both with access to the rear and without. I need to carry 16' molding sometimes and that will run up to the back of the drivers seat so a solid partition won't work. Sad that after spending $53k I still need to pony up more $$ to customize for my needs.

I turned 50 this year and this is the first time I have ever bought a new vehicle. I justified it by considering it is a business expense that will make me more productive, convey a professional image, provide more reliable transportation at lower operating cost and increased safety.

Plus it has room and security for my bikes. 🚵🚴


----------



## Roofcheck

I understood your post in its entirety. 

You should get you money absolutely and with a professional set up like yours someone should brush up if they don't. Obviously you are no kid.


----------



## blacktop

Merry Xmas to me !


----------



## overanalyze

blacktop said:


> Merry Xmas to me !


Wow...you gonna keep it that clean?


----------



## Theloxmyth

I have someone here to blame for sharing a picture of Festool Sortainers,
I believe. (Thank you, I think ; )

I DO NOT (TBA Member : ) have a problem buying tools and stuff for work!
(I buy everything I see! :thumbup: )

These Sortainers replaced the old ZAG bins (front right)...









Very heavily loaded with lots of key blanks...


----------



## blacktop

overanalyze said:


> Wow...you gonna keep it that clean?


More than likely not! :laughing:


----------



## brickhook

blacktop said:


> Merry Xmas to me !


I don't know how I missed this! I've been wondering if you got yourself another truck.

Nice looking find! Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1985gt

How is a cargo van a conversation piece on a job site? Things must be very different up there....


----------



## TimelessQuality

I think he was referring to the TA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1985gt




----------



## TNTRenovate

1985gt said:


> How is a cargo van a conversation piece on a job site? Things must be very different up there....


Every time someone sees the inside of mine.


----------



## 1985gt

TNTSERVICES said:


> Every time someone sees the inside of mine.


I'm sure the shag carpet and disco ball would be a real conversation starter.


----------



## TNTRenovate

1985gt said:


> I'm sure the shag carpet and disco ball would be a real conversation starter.


No shag here, just pure awesomeness!





































BOOM!!!

I know that I have posted them before, but I must defend my van!


----------



## NYgutterguy

My aging fleet...cube vans are 15 years old and pick up little over 8. Nice having no payments for a long time...Hope to get a few more years out of them all.


----------



## TNTRenovate

NYgutterguy said:


> My aging fleet...cube vans are 15 years old and pick up little over 8. Nice having no payments for a long time...Hope to get a few more years out of them all.
> View attachment 142506


Paid off my van last year, turned 200,000 miles right after Christmas. Hoping I get another few years out of here.


----------



## NYgutterguy

TNT. Truck always that neat and organized ?


----------



## blacktop

NYgutterguy said:


> My aging fleet...cube vans are 15 years old and pick up little over 8. Nice having no payments for a long time...Hope to get a few more years out of them all.
> View attachment 142506


My eyes ain't that great !! Is that a Ford truck to the far left?


----------



## NYgutterguy

blacktop said:


> My eyes ain't that great !! Is that a Ford truck to the far left?



Yes. Been pretty good to me actually 140,000 miles needs both cats replaced soon


----------



## RyderRacks

Yes, it is one of our racks. They are hand-crafted and fully welded out of marine-grade anodized 2" aluminum. They typically weigh under 80lbs and don't rust/scratch/corrode/etc. Our site is www.ryderracks.com, not sure if I'm allowed to post that?


----------



## jb4211

Oh, I love the truck. I just couldn't work out of it.


----------



## sunkist

TNTSERVICES said:


> No shag here, just pure awesomeness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM!!!
> 
> I know that I have posted them before, but I must defend my van!


Whats to defend ?, A clean well set up moble tool box with labels
Thats what i want to see, This just says the guys a pro organized and his work site and work will reflect this.
I have never seen order from chaos, no sir defend not, celebrate your sh%ts is in order.
now splain all the extension cords you stealing power from down the street :whistling


----------



## blacktop

sunkist said:


> now splain all the extension cords you stealing power from down the street :whistling


He wouldn't have problem measuring the distance ..would he.:laughing:


----------



## 1985gt

RyderRacks said:


> Here are a few good photos of one of our shop trucks. In addition to building racks, a division of our business does a lot of mobile welding work where having a truck on 37's has actually been practical, if not mandatory, on several occasions.



I'd be looking at better tires, if those are nitto's they are about as crappy as they get. A better tire in a smaller size would well out preform them. 

Nice looking racks though!


----------



## Roofcheck

RyderRacks said:


> Here are a few good photos of one of our shop trucks. In addition to building racks, a division of our business does a lot of mobile welding work where having a truck on 37's has actually been practical, if not mandatory, on several occasions.
> 
> View attachment 151617
> 
> 
> View attachment 151625
> 
> 
> View attachment 151633


Nice rack brah


----------



## Jeff G

jb4211 said:


> I could never work out of a truck that high.


I was gonna say, I could never work that high out of a truck, but your way sounds better. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff G

TNT,

Excellent job of organizing that van! I'm guessing you probably work by yourself mostly? Anytime I've organized my truck anywhere remotely close to that degree, the helper seems to muddle up the processes rather quit.

Needless to say, beat about the upper-head and thorax is the next step for the help


----------



## TNTRenovate

Jeff G said:


> TNT,
> 
> Excellent job of organizing that van! I'm guessing you probably work by yourself mostly? Anytime I've organized my truck anywhere remotely close to that degree, the helper seems to muddle up the processes rather quit.
> 
> Needless to say, beat about the upper-head and thorax is the next step for the help


No with two to three others usually. They know better.


----------



## Jeff G

TNTSERVICES said:


> No with two to three others usually. They know better.


Good for you!


----------



## jlsconstruction

RyderRacks said:


> Here are a few good photos of one of our shop trucks. In addition to building racks, a division of our business does a lot of mobile welding work where having a truck on 37's has actually been practical, if not mandatory, on several occasions.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151633



That's cute. This has been a little project we've been doing. All custom work, sitting on 44s right now. Going to be on 56s when it's done. Hopefully getting painted in the next month.


----------



## 1985gt

A ladder rack would look real nice when it's completed...

:whistling


----------



## rrk

1985gt said:


> A ladder rack would look real nice when it's completed...
> 
> :whistling


You would need 2 racks, one for the ladder to get to the 2nd rack


----------



## BarrierIslands

had to share these!


----------



## sunkist

BarrierIslands said:


> had to share these!


Wow a neat looking truck stands out from the rest :cool2:


----------



## Tom M

jlsconstruction said:


> That's cute. This has been a little project we've been doing. All custom work, sitting on 44s right now. Going to be on 56s when it's done. Hopefully getting painted in the next month.
> View attachment 151969


You *******! :laughing:

My first truck had a lift with 36's and my buddy had 44's that was high.
What kind of gears do you need to handle 56's?


----------



## jlsconstruction

Tom M said:


> You *******! :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> My first truck had a lift with 36's and my buddy had 44's that was high.
> 
> What kind of gears do you need to handle 56's?



4/11s in it now. It's got an old gm rock crusher tranny. That's my buddies truck. As soon as it's done we're doing either my f100 or I might find a 78 bronco


----------



## blacktop

jlsconstruction said:


> That's cute. This has been a little project we've been doing. All custom work, sitting on 44s right now. Going to be on 56s when it's done. Hopefully getting painted in the next month.
> View attachment 151969


Is that a early 90s General motors?


----------



## Quad Racer

My days of crawling into a van have been over for a little over a year now. This is what my new van looked like the day I got it. I have painted the rear and lower portions of the box with spray on bedliner and gotten the remnants from the old lettering off of it. The inside is a little dirty these days. maybe if I clean it I will post pics.


----------



## Quad Racer

I use this when I need to tow a trailer.


----------



## jlsconstruction

blacktop said:


> Is that a early 90s General motors?



93 body on a 79 frame


----------



## FramingPro

I am tempted to get some ladder racks for my cap. Only thing is, i think i would need one set attached to the cab and one to the cap. The cap has only 6' of level space and i don't think thats enough for a big ladder. Any thoughts?


----------



## elementbldrs

This is what I ran before the truck was stolen. Looked good with cap on or off, and I loaded it incredibly heavy several times for long hauls. 

http://rackitinc.com/fullywelded/3000seriescampershell.html


----------



## Ironwood07

My 2012 f 150 . Great truck for work & family


----------



## Kolbym

Loving the LED lights in my sprinter.


----------



## Asphalt365

B&L is our parent company. We're mocking up Asphalt 365 branded trucks now.


----------



## AGullion

*Trailer,Haulmark 7x14*

I'm Andy Gullion , remodeler in Huntsville,Alabama. We began setting up this trailer in later 2013/ early 2014. I had no idea how much a good set up could both help and set you apart. All my attempts to upload pics fail.


----------



## AGullion

How can I get pics to post?/won't upload from phone I'm on


----------



## rex

Finally got it painted. 03 e350 7.3 diesel. 150***. 4" exhaust, DP tuner infinity with 80hp tune, custom air intake.


----------



## Inner10

rex said:


> View attachment 169033
> 
> 
> Finally got it painted. 03 e350 7.3 diesel. 150***. 4" exhaust, DP tuner infinity with 80hp tune, custom air intake.


Where the heck have you been?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Inner10 said:


> Where the heck have you been?



With the ladies.


----------



## rex

Inner10 said:


> Where the heck have you been?



Long winter, vacations, ladies and what not. Spring is here gonna hit it hard.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

rex said:


> Long winter, vacations, ladies and what not. Spring is here gonna hit it hard.


I was going to guess trapped in some woman's basement.:laughing:


----------



## mnld

Inner10 said:


> Where the heck have you been?


"It puts the lotion on it's skin or else it gets the hose again......"


----------



## S.U.M

Here is my truck personal and pricing, use to haul our dump when the need arises.


----------



## AGullion

Pics won't load from droid phone... Any ideas?


----------



## AccurateCut

2007 5.9 Cummins 3500 2015 lark 7 x 16 trailer


----------



## AGullion

I have a trailer I think a lot of you guys would like . for some reason I can't upload pics . any ideas?


----------



## mnld

AGullion said:


> I have a trailer I think a lot of you guys would like . for some reason I can't upload pics . any ideas?


Use the app. Pretty self explanatory from there.


----------



## FramingPro

S.U.M said:


> View attachment 170322
> View attachment 170330
> 
> 
> Here is my truck personal and pricing, use to haul our dump when the need arises.


Thats a nice rig.. bed is a bit short for my liking though.


----------



## AGullion

My 7x14 work trailer.


----------



## AGullion

Van/trailer...van is an 03 E 350 with 7.3 diesel. Its been a great van ...I bet this trailer finishes it off.


----------



## S.U.M

FramingPro said:


> Thats a nice rig.. bed is a bit short for my liking though.



Haha knew you would catch that, got the others if I need the 8' box.


----------



## FramingPro

I keep looking at 7 x12 trailers... don't influence me .


----------



## jb4211

FramingPro said:


> I keep looking at 7 x12 trailers... don't influence me .


If you were closer, is stl you my 6x12, dual axle, if you were interested. I need a larger one.


----------



## CanningCustom

FramingPro said:


> I keep looking at 7 x12 trailers... don't influence me .


Trailers aren't exactly ideal for the sites you work on Nick. Set the back of that truck up properly and get back to work


----------



## Jerkelman

Here's my van set up.not my van it's the companies,but most of the tools are mine.we got the van like a month ago it's a 2008 ford.set up is not completely done.let me know what you think


----------



## Metro M & L

Paint poles drop clothes knee pad? Are you a man or a painter?


----------



## AGullion

Looking good.


----------



## TNTRenovate

I have wanted a drawer but didn't want to kill the ability to carry 4' material.


----------



## aptpupil

Glass holder rig on the side would probably for a few sheets. Just a thought


----------



## TNTRenovate

aptpupil said:


> Glass holder rig on the side would probably for a few sheets. Just a thought


Rain and snow would kill that idea.

The drawer just doesn't add enough value to give up sheet good transportation.


----------



## cedarboarder

Metro M & L said:


> Paint poles drop clothes knee pad? Are you a man or a painter?


If you sand a paint pole is a good tool. 
Every contractor should have drop cloths if you dont im sorry but your a hack if you do any finishing. 
And you want blown knees ya knee pads are a waste of money.


----------



## Metro M & L

cedarboarder said:


> If you sand a paint pole is a good tool.
> Every contractor should have drop cloths if you dont im sorry but your a hack if you do any finishing.
> And you want blown knees ya knee pads are a waste of money.


So you're a painter then? Jgys


----------



## cedarboarder

Metro M & L said:


> So you're a painter then? Jgys


Hey if you wanna walk on your home owners floor with your boots on with no drop cloths.....
Your making me look good.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Not mine but saw this awesome VW in Brazil










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGullion

I know its off the thread topic ....bit being extremely clean is great for your reputation


----------



## skillman

Just bought this 2015 XLT crew cab superduty . I had a lariat and never used all the things it had . The moon roof , rear slide window , heat and cool seats .


----------



## AGullion

Man that's a beauty


----------



## jb4211

Skillman, did it come with under coating?


----------



## Mansfield97

Not mine, just something my dad did for a friend. I never wanted a van until now :laughing:


----------



## skillman

jb4211 said:


> Skillman, did it come with under coating?



Yes it did .


----------



## Jerkelman

TNTSERVICES said:


> I have wanted a drawer but didn't want to kill the ability to carry 4' material.


I still carry 4' sheets just slanted.the box is only 9 inches 
It works great for me don't have to jump on the van to get stuff.:thumbup:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Jerkelman said:


> I still carry 4' sheets just slanted.the box is only 9 inches
> It works great for me don't have to jump on the van to get stuff.:thumbup:


How many though? And I don't like the idea of putting them on a slant and risking them breaking. If I were to do it, it would be on a Sprinter.


----------



## Moorcroft

2004 Duramax with 7x12 V Nose


----------



## skillman

Moorcroft said:


> 2004 Duramax with 7x12 V Nose



How many miles you have on her .


----------



## A&E Exteriors




----------



## AGullion

E 350 with 7.3 and 7x14 soft v nose...google Andy's amazing trailer.


----------



## C2projects

I should have taken a real before picture but I was to embarrassed of the state of my truck to want to show anyone... But stuntcarpenter can back me up on how much of a disaster my truck was. A long over due cleaning happened this weekend. First pic is before I vacuumed it. Now I just have to maintain it.


----------



## FramingPro

C2projects said:


> I should have taken a real before picture but I was to embarrassed of the state of my truck to want to show anyone... But stuntcarpenter can back me up on how much of a disaster my truck was. A long over due cleaning happened this weekend. First pic is before I vacuumed it. Now I just have to maintain it.


I don't let mine go on that bad, but i gave it a good scrubbing earlier this week


----------



## FramingPro

All clean
With my essential frisbee


----------



## CanningCustom

Mansfield97 said:


> Not mine, just something my dad did for a friend. I never wanted a van until now :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 188242
> View attachment 188250


Is it plywood or mdf? Can't tell from phone.


----------



## DiasDePlaya

CanningCustom said:


> Is it plywood or mdf? Can't tell from phone.


Looks like MDF.


----------



## TimelessQuality

I'd guess mdo ply...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

AGullion said:


> E 350 with 7.3 and 7x14 soft v nose...google Andy's amazing trailer.



What's the tow capacity of that van. The new transit with dually has only 5300lbs and the e350 is meant to have way less in single wheel axles. My 7x14 is 6300lbs loaded with tools so I'm guessing your way over your tow capacity.


----------



## EthanB

FramingPro said:


> All clean
> With my essential frisbee
> View attachment 201810
> View attachment 201818


All right, now for all the old farts, post a pic of that first truck you bought.:thumbup:


----------



## EthanB

TNTSERVICES said:


> How many though? And I don't like the idea of putting them on a slant and risking them breaking. If I were to do it, it would be on a Sprinter.


I've seen a couple setups where they had the drawer but left a slot big enough to allow for 6-10 sheets to stay vertical. I can lay sheets flat but seeing this made me think back to the last time I really hauled drywall and it was a loooong time ago. I'm usually moving ply or cbu.

Rob, you might consider a service body van considering you do remodels. It's an additional expense but the amount of extra tools and gear you need for full service remodels is huge and a service body can fit it all on the shelves and boxes and leaves the whole cargo area free. I'm very happy that I didn't go with a cargo van.


----------



## FramingPro

EthanB said:


> All right, now for all the old farts, post a pic of that first truck you bought.:thumbup:


Based on Ethans request. :whistling

Man i was sure noticeable with a blue truck and white cap :laughing:
That was a hell of a first truck. I still think about it from time to time.

Then again with my new truck i can't hide either, just have some additional style points

Im a few days away from a year on that truck and i have 41000 km on it.. Ahh.
I still remember the day i got it. 'check it out dad"


----------



## going_commando

BCConstruction said:


> What's the tow capacity of that van. The new transit with dually has only 5300lbs and the e350 is meant to have way less in single wheel axles. My 7x14 is 6300lbs loaded with tools so I'm guessing your way over your tow capacity.


An E-350 diesel is rated 10,000 lbs towing there bud. Heck, my E-250 with a 4.6l v8 is good for 6000 lbs towing. Big difference in design concepts between E-series vans and Transits.


----------



## AGullion

Just caught this ...man it tows it no problem . super duty . there were only 5 left in the Ford dealer network when I got this in 04......its an 03....someone ordered it and didn't take it .


----------



## syntec4

This is mine. I recently swapped from a Ford Transit. 

It's Renault Traffic Sport. 2.0 TDi. 6 Speed. I've not done much to it yet. Just built some shelving, added some Fleabay LED lights and Installed a reversing camera into the 3rd Brake light lens. I have some roof bars sat in the garage so I can carry the big ladders when needed. Another job for the weekend.


----------



## Theloxmyth

*Ford T350 Upfit...QUESTION Please...Ideas For 500LBS Slides For Multidrawer Unit?*

*For the installation gurus, does anyone have a suggestion as to how to get the unit on the right to slide out of its resting position? (I have it on wheels now.)*









*I see linear slides and T-track slides , but I'm thinking 18 inch drawer slides mounted flat?

The unit is about 500lbs.*

*Any suggestions or pictures of how you designed yours?*

Moved from a E350 cutaway, with a Rockport Workport body, to a one ton transit medium rood extended length work truck.









Installed Masterack Smartspace racking because composite weighs less than steel.
Before...








After...









*Thank you!*


----------



## Spencer

Took a Saturday off to do some more work on the trailer yesterday. 

-Added some door storage for brooms and shovels.
-Added another column of screw storage containers
-Moved the electric cords to other side so they don't interfere when putting my paulk workbench in.
-Added the pvc caulk storage things.
-Added the LED strip lights to ceiling.
-And generally just worked on getting it dialed in better.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Love this truck





435 miles yesterday, about 10k on the trailer in that picture.


----------



## JPConst1005

Duramax rolled over quarter million the other day. :thumbup:


----------



## Curt Boyer

Spencer what kind of led lights are you using in your trailer? I have to switch my lights from fluorescent to led and I can't find anything I like.
Cheers Curt


----------



## AGullion

Looking awesome guys. Good looking set ups .


----------



## Spencer

Curt Boyer said:


> Spencer what kind of led lights are you using in your trailer? I have to switch my lights from fluorescent to led and I can't find anything I like.
> Cheers Curt


LED strip lights. They are peel and stick but you will need to run a bead of hot glue on both sides after they are up if you want to keep them there permanently. 

http://www.amazon.com/Triangle-Bulbs-T93007-Waterproof-Flexible/dp/B005EHHLD8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1441677342&sr=8-1&keywords=led+strip+lights


----------



## Railing Guy

Just picked up a new to me van last week so it's still a work in progress but here's what I have so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGullion

Looking good , I ve had wood shelves in my e 350/forever , have been great . Chevy's seem roomier than fords front and back.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Spencer said:


> Took a Saturday off to do some more work on the trailer yesterday.
> 
> -Added some door storage for brooms and shovels.
> -Added another column of screw storage containers
> -Moved the electric cords to other side so they don't interfere when putting my paulk workbench in.
> -Added the pvc caulk storage things.
> -Added the LED strip lights to ceiling.
> -And generally just worked on getting it dialed in better.


How did you cut the PVC pipe?


----------



## Spencer

TNTSERVICES said:


> How did you cut the PVC pipe?



Miter saw. Just make sure to hold on tight.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Spencer said:


> Miter saw. Just make sure to hold on tight.


I have had mixed success with that method. I've had the dang stuff explode in my hand while cutting.


----------



## SamM

TNTSERVICES said:


> I have had mixed success with that method. I've had the dang stuff explode in my hand while cutting.


I've had that happen with aluminum. found the piece 50' away a day later 


I'd rather cut pvc pipe with a hand saw I think.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Nice buy, railing guy.

I always thought the dual side door lifestyle could be pretty cool, especially in urban areas where one side of the truck is always in the street.


----------



## Railing Guy

Thanks, this is the 2nd one I've had with doors on both sides, there are definitely pros and cons but for the most part I prefer it. You do lose some shelf space but I usually end up with a bunch of crap on them that I don't use anyways.


----------



## Theloxmyth

Theloxmyth said:


> *For the installation gurus, does anyone have a suggestion as to how to get the unit on the right to slide out of its resting position? (I have it on wheels now.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I see linear slides and T-track slides , but I'm thinking 18 inch drawer slides mounted flat?
> 
> The unit is about 500lbs.*
> 
> *Any suggestions or pictures of how you designed yours?*
> 
> *Thank you!*


*(Just following through, and HA! quoting myself : ))))

I installed locking 500lbs. slides, to make it happen...
*


----------



## charimon

Craig where did you snag the 20 drawer sortainers?


----------



## Theloxmyth

charimon said:


> Craig where did you snag the 20 drawer sortainers?


Good eye!

I gently tore two apart to make them one...










Two twelve drawer units became a 20 drawer and 4 drawer.










:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy Gibson

Well played, sir.


----------



## russellremodel

Nothing fancy, but it gets me and my tools to and from the job sites.


----------



## asevereid

russellremodel said:


> Nothing fancy, but it gets me and my tools to and from the job sites.


Doesn't have to be fancy.
That's a clean set up, and I'd bet it works just fine for you. I'd like that setup myself because mine screams "Chuck with a truck".:laughing:


----------



## russellremodel

Lol the Chuck Wagon. Got the trailer couple of months ago. Not sure how i used to function without one.


----------



## FramingPro

New 8' 6"x24' flat bed for hauling rebar and forms .. It's bigggg


----------



## TEnglish14

Current truck 2000 Silverado 2500 with 91k on it, bought it last July with 65k and its been great, although loves to guzzle gas. Did a lot of work to it. Looking at getting a utility cap with a ladder rack and side doors, bought this one cheap for winter but real love the convenience until I have to pick up lumber and the beds full of tools. I've been working on getting more side work lately so it will come in handy. Picture from this weekend when I moved the bosses trailer so we could strip his roof to build a dormer


----------



## JBBS

Latest addition.










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Railman

Looks like that new Ford cutaway has easy engine access!


----------



## JBBS

Railman said:


> Looks like that new Ford cutaway has easy engine access!


I wouldn't go as far to say EASY but at least since they still used the single turbo 6.0 in 2010, access through the dog box is just enough to get at it.

A lot better than my F350 6.4 as far as getting to maintenance areas.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

I swear one day I am going to get someone to make me some custom shelves like spencer has. I am tired of my tools and crap being all over the floor.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Dude, do you not have shelves at all?

There's usually $100 sets on craigslist. At least get most of your stuff out of the aisle.


----------



## TxElectrician

JBBS said:


> Latest addition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


How long is the box? We pull a trailer nearly every day, have been thinking about one of these instead. Thinking it would be easier to get to some sites.


----------



## JBBS

TxElectrician said:


> How long is the box? We pull a trailer nearly every day, have been thinking about one of these instead. Thinking it would be easier to get to some sites.


14'. We have a 20' box trailer as well that we leave on site but the truck definitely gets more use. It is defiantly more convenient taking to the city than towing a trailer.

Keep your eyes out on Craigslist, I picked this one up for $7500.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmanwithadog

My work truck is an 2012 F550 with a 8'6"x12' flat bed 4 tool boxes and a heavy duty rack. Top boxes and rack can be removed with a forklift in about 10 mins. Even with the boxes and rack in place I can still carry around 1000 sq. ft of Symons forms and load the racks with lumber.


----------



## kressman

2014 Ram 1500 Ecodiesel. I just cram everything in the bed and back seat for now. I'll be looking into getting a trailer next summer so I can stay a little more organized.


----------



## Inner10

kressman said:


> View attachment 236290
> 
> 
> 2014 Ram 1500 Ecodiesel. I just cram everything in the bed and back seat for now. I'll be looking into getting a trailer next summer so I can stay a little more organized.
> 
> View attachment 236298


What do you average MPG overall?

I haven't reset my hemi in months and here's an action shot:


----------



## Spencer

TxElectrician said:


> How long is the box? We pull a trailer nearly every day, have been thinking about one of these instead. Thinking it would be easier to get to some sites.


When I see those I wonder how it is getting in and out of the back all the time? Would you use a ramp? Seems like it would tear up your knees going in and out over the coarse of a career. 

I know I wonder sometimes taking the step down out of my trailer what seems like hundreds of times a day at times if I'm screwing my knees over.


----------



## MDjim

Spencer said:


> When I see those I wonder how it is getting in and out of the back all the time? Would you use a ramp? Seems like it would tear up your knees going in and out over the coarse of a career.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I wonder sometimes taking the step down out of my trailer what seems like hundreds of times a day at times if I'm screwing my knees over.



We have a cube van with roll up door, so it's a little lower than a regular box truck. The pain is on jobs that your not comfortable leaving the door open. It gets old rolling it up and down 100 times a day. I worked out of it for a few years before I moved up, and loved the space. Never worked out of a trailer, but with the cube you get the space of a trailer with the maneuverability and access of a truck. Not that it always matters in rural areas.


----------



## Spencer

MDjim said:


> We have a cube van with roll up door, so it's a little lower than a regular box truck. The pain is on jobs that your not comfortable leaving the door open. It gets old rolling it up and down 100 times a day. I worked out of it for a few years before I moved up, and loved the space. Never worked out of a trailer, but with the cube you get the space of a trailer with the maneuverability and access of a truck. Not that it always matters in rural areas.



I love the mobility aspect. Only reason I don't own a cube or transit type vehicle is that I couldn't justify the cost of one of those and my truck. So I moved to a truck and trailer for now.


----------



## MDjim

Yeah I've been following your set up. And I'd be in the same boat if I went out on my own. Ultimately, I'd like a cube with the outside compartments. That way there's less climbing in and out, only for the big tools.


----------



## TxElectrician

Spencer said:


> When I see those I wonder how it is getting in and out of the back all the time? Would you use a ramp? Seems like it would tear up your knees going in and out over the coarse of a career.
> 
> I know I wonder sometimes taking the step down out of my trailer what seems like hundreds of times a day at times if I'm screwing my knees over.


Probably just a step. Besides, I don't have to go to the truck to get parts anymore. I ruined my knees long ago.

Our trailer works great, just can't get to all of our customer's homes with it. 

For the most part, we work at least 20 miles from a supplier or big box, so the more stock we can carry, the better.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

Spencer said:


> Because I use the best fence wings it does everything the larger stand does in a more compact size.



That is so slick! My full size stand is such a pain to store.
So you like the best fence? I was just looking at that yesterday, but the price tag scared me off


----------



## Spencer

TaylorMadeCon said:


> That is so slick! My full size stand is such a pain to store.
> So you like the best fence? I was just looking at that yesterday, but the price tag scared me off



It's great for a click and buy fence, otherwise I'd probably make my own similar to justin h.


----------



## Boda

I'm looking for inspiration for cab organization. Anyone go to town on the cab area and custom make something?

Current mess is attached below.

It sort of works but I want to remodel, maybe build something to have on the passenger seat. I'm thinking about moving the partition wall to the back about 6" or so and making angled blueprint slots behind the passenger seat, instead of stuffed above my head. On the flip side where the side door opens making other boxes/slots for tubes of glue/caulk, or whatever else.


----------



## Lunicy

What the heck, I'll play

Chevy Express, Extended


----------



## emmetnee

After spending many years purchasing different work vehicles and trying to shelve them out to suit my needs I was never truly happy with the end product. I alway hated having to climb into and out of them every time I need to get something. I've had box vans with tail lifts (I've posted photo of it a few years back on this thread), medium high roof cube vans with side sliding doors, pick ups etc. In the end I decided to purchase this used Mercedes Sprinter chassis cab and have a body custom fabricated to my design ( as you can see from the sketch drawing attached!!) well just like a kid on Christmas morning I went to collect it today. All I need to do now is shelve it out the interior and install an inverter and I'm good to go!


----------



## blacktop

emmetnee said:


> After spending many years purchasing different work vehicles and trying to shelve them out to suit my needs I was never truly happy with the end product. I alway hated having to climb into and out of them every time I need to get something. I've had box vans with tail lifts (I've posted photo of it a few years back on this thread), medium high roof cube vans with side sliding doors, pick ups etc. In the end I decided to purchase this used Mercedes Sprinter chassis cab and have a body custom fabricated to my design ( as you can see from the sketch drawing attached!!) well just like a kid on Christmas morning I went to collect it today. All I need to do now is shelve it out the interior and install an inverter and I'm good to go!
> View attachment 277266
> View attachment 277274
> View attachment 277282
> View attachment 277290
> View attachment 277298
> View attachment 277306
> View attachment 277314


That's a work horse!! I like that! The back door is a little small Tho.

That cubby on top is cool.


----------



## emmetnee

blacktop said:


> That's a work horse!! I like that! The back door is a little small Tho.
> 
> 
> 
> That cubby on top is cool.



Thanks 
I plan on using the back door area for bringing saw horses, step ladders and generator whenever I need to. For me I prefer to have the top section for bringing sheet goods, 9ft step ladders, lumber etc. 
My next purchase will be a roof rack for my 16ft ladders and longer lengths of timber.


----------



## Inner10

emmetnee said:


> After spending many years purchasing different work vehicles and trying to shelve them out to suit my needs I was never truly happy with the end product. I alway hated having to climb into and out of them every time I need to get something. I've had box vans with tail lifts (I've posted photo of it a few years back on this thread), medium high roof cube vans with side sliding doors, pick ups etc. In the end I decided to purchase this used Mercedes Sprinter chassis cab and have a body custom fabricated to my design ( as you can see from the sketch drawing attached!!) well just like a kid on Christmas morning I went to collect it today. All I need to do now is shelve it out the interior and install an inverter and I'm good to go!


Whoa! Badass!


----------



## Diamond D.

emmetnee said:


> After spending many years purchasing different work vehicles and trying to shelve them out to suit my needs I was never truly happy with the end product.
> View attachment 277266
> View attachment 277274
> View attachment 277282
> View attachment 277290
> View attachment 277298
> View attachment 277306
> View attachment 277314


May we have a look inside? :detective:

Thanks,
D.


----------



## Easy Gibson

The side/rear lights are a thing of beauty. I've wanted something just like that so so so many times.


----------



## rrk

Easy Gibson said:


> The side/rear lights are a thing of beauty. I've wanted something just like that so so so many times.


I would advise you to move 1st, scrap value of aluminum would make that a target in your hood. 

I always thought a truck with roll up door all around would be a good idea, easy access to all tools, easy close up and leave.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

emmetnee said:


> After spending many years purchasing different work vehicles and trying to shelve them out to suit my needs I was never truly happy with the end product. I alway hated having to climb into and out of them every time I need to get something. I've had box vans with tail lifts (I've posted photo of it a few years back on this thread), medium high roof cube vans with side sliding doors, pick ups etc. In the end I decided to purchase this used Mercedes Sprinter chassis cab and have a body custom fabricated to my design ( as you can see from the sketch drawing attached!!) well just like a kid on Christmas morning I went to collect it today. All I need to do now is shelve it out the interior and install an inverter and I'm good to go!
> View attachment 277266
> View attachment 277274
> View attachment 277282
> View attachment 277290
> View attachment 277298
> View attachment 277306
> View attachment 277314




pretty sweet. got pictures of that thing opened up.


----------



## emmetnee

The inside is open for now. I have to install some dividers and shelving over the next week or so. Don't worry I'll post some pics as I progress!


----------



## emmetnee

*Post Your Work Truck/van Thread*

I won't be moving anywhere, my "hood" is very safe. I live in the country side and I park my van in my secure work compound. I only ever lock it up when I'm in the city- and I'm never in the city over night. BUT I will be locking this baby up for sure


----------



## rrk

emmetnee said:


> I won't be moving anywhere, my "hood" is very safe. I live in the country side and I park my van in my secure work compound. I only ever lock it up when I'm in the city- and I'm never in the city over night. BUT I will be locking this baby up for sure


sorry, that for "Easy"


----------



## biggs0

You've figured it out haven't ya, can I ask what the premium of having that custom built is? Definately unique


----------



## emmetnee

biggs0 said:


> You've figured it out haven't ya, can I ask what the premium of having that custom built is? Definately unique



I sure hope I have it figured out this time and I'm hoping that this will be the last time I have to shelve out a work truck!! My plan is to put the body onto a new van in a couple years when this one dies!
No doubt about it I did pay a premium but for me it was worth it. With the economy being so tuff over the last 7yrs this is the first time I have splashed out on something worth while for me. 
I paid just shy of €10,000 for body and electrics including reversing camera.


----------



## Inner10

emmetnee said:


> I sure hope I have it figured out this time and I'm hoping that this will be the last time I have to shelve out a work truck!! My plan is to put the body onto a new van in a couple years when this one dies!
> No doubt about it I did pay a premium but for me it was worth it. With the economy being so tuff over the last 7yrs this is the first time I have splashed out on something worth while for me.
> I paid just shy of €10,000 for body and electrics including reversing camera.


That's less than I was expecting.


----------



## wavesav

2015 Chevy Silverado 1500

TracRac Ladder Rack

Rigid 48" Storage Chest

4' Drawers for all of our tools and cabling that we made a few weeks ago

Back seat has our laptops and networking gear that I don't trust having in the drawers or Rigid


----------



## Mordekyle

You trust computers in the cab more than in a locked box?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCo.

Driftweed said:


> Here's my new machine: 2002 astro
> 
> Been checking this thread out for ideaas, lol. Not bad for $1200, now I got to whip it into shape .



I had one similar about 10 years ago, SOB broke down every other minute 
Only lasted about 2 weeks and I found another ride!

Hope your luck is better than mine, Good Luck!


----------



## Driftweed

It's looking like I got a clunker. Fuel gage is out (all new dash required, $400) , won't start in mornings (suspect alternator/battery), and it had zero oil when I checked morning after I bought it. Turns out, this baby has been abused. I'll whip her into shape though.

Usually when I buy a vehicle for less than $2,000 I know there will be issues. So I put em on a 1 week delay while I put it through the paces to get the real story. Even with those discoveries it's still a win at the price I paid.


----------



## blacktop

Driftweed said:


> It's looking like I got a clunker. Fuel gage is out (all new dash required, $400) , won't start in mornings (suspect alternator/battery), and it had zero oil when I checked morning after I bought it. Turns out, this baby has been abused. I'll whip her into shape though.
> 
> Usually when I buy a vehicle for less than $2,000 I know there will be issues. So I put em on a 1 week delay while I put it through the paces to get the real story. Even with those discoveries it's still a win at the price I paid.


I don't think I've ever owned a chevy with a working fuel gauge!!:no:


----------



## Inner10

blacktop said:


> I don't think I've ever owned a chevy with a working fuel gauge!!:no:


I once borrowed my father's chevy to go to work, made it a block from work and the vehicle stalled as though it ran out of fuel. The gauge showed a quarter tank. I called him and his response was "oh that gauge hasn't worked in years".

So now I know if I borrow a car from someone I shouldn't make the assumption that the gas gauge works, or that it has enough fuel to make it to my destination.


----------



## brickhook

The fuel gauge on my chevy truck shows 'full' most of the time, and then all of the sudden it falls to 'empty' then back up to 'full' again :whistling

I never know how much gas is in it, so I always fill it up on my way out :thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop

Inner10 said:


> I once borrowed my father's chevy to go to work, made it a block from work and the vehicle stalled as though it ran out of fuel. The gauge showed a quarter tank. I called him and his response was "oh that gauge hasn't worked in years".
> 
> So now I know if I borrow a car from someone I shouldn't make the assumption that the gas gauge works, or that it has enough fuel to make it to my destination.





brickhook said:


> The fuel gauge on my chevy truck shows 'full' most of the time, and then all of the sudden it falls to 'empty' then back up to 'full' again :whistling
> 
> I never know how much gas is in it, so I always fill it up on my way out :thumbsup:


My 01 Silverado was stuck at half a tank .

My 06 that I drive now sticks at 1/4 tank .


----------



## Driftweed

Well, I tried it again today...fired right up! Now I am really stumped! I spent an hour yesterday jumping it with no luck. Must be a fuel delivery issue, definitely out of my league now so I'll be taking it to the shop.


----------



## LorenG

Here's My truck, I usually have a van too but the van got wrecked so Im working out of my good truck for a while.


----------



## SectorSecurity

I don't see any pics


----------



## CCCo.

Always been a Ford truck fan, bought this last September.
Took it through the car wash today :whistling


----------



## overanalyze

That's a clean ride! Are tye rockers getting rusty yet? My 2001 looks clean until you ope the doors...eek!


----------



## CCCo.

Yeah, it has rust in the rockers, and a little in the door seams.
It cleans up nice though. I think the right rear door will be the first thing to start rusting out and eventually it'll just be another beater :laughing:

I look good when I pull in a clients drive and try to put my A game on.
It seems to help sell, glad I was able to get it when I did :thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze

I think I might upgrade mine...of course after spending 4 hours detailing it I really like it again...lol! Always been a Ford truck guy too!


----------



## Tim J

Here is a new to me truck I just picked up for $6000.00 It is an '04 with a 12' Rockport service body. The v10 engine is in good condition with under 150000. The cab is in excellent condition in and out, the box is rough and will need some tlc. Sometime in the past the right box corner took a hit. 

My old vehicle was a 2002 E350 and I never had enough room and the bending and crawling in the back to grab things was not fun. I'll post up more images when I have it set up in a couple weeks....

Here is a link to my old van I posted up here when I bought it 3 years ago...


----------



## CCCo.

Bought this about 3 months ago to use as a work van.
But my wife drives it more than me, she really likes it.
It has the 5.7L and my wife has a heavy foot :laughing: 
She likes the power and pick up speed 

Drove to Battle Creek Michigan to pick it up, it was atleast a 12 hr drive, but so far so good :thumbsup:


----------



## EricBrancard

With the Chevy fuel gauges it could be 2 things. The sending unit part of the fuel pump in the tank or the stepper motor on the gauge.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

BamBamm5144 said:


> $1300. Wasn't too bad.


and worth 130,000:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Agility

My 2009 F150 was starting to nickel and dime me so I traded it in and bought this 2016 F150. I didn't need a brand new truck (no one needs a brand new truck) but the price difference between new and used wasn't that big and apparently I'm a sucker for new car smell. Love the truck but I really need to ditch the awful wheels.


----------



## aaron_a

Agility said:


> My 2009 F150 was starting to nickel and dime me so I traded it in and bought this 2016 F150. I didn't need a brand new truck (no one needs a brand new truck) but the price difference between new and used wasn't that big and apparently I'm a sucker for new car smell. Love the truck but I really need to ditch the awful wheels.




Nice, my 09 is starting to get to that point too. Gonna try and squeeze a few more years of it since I just bought that transit. Not 100% sold on the new body style, looks good in black though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScoreMaterials

Our Truck needs a wash!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Framer87

I've never not had line-X box liner, I hate stuff sliding around in the box.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Quick question, where are you guys purchasing your time? You seem to have a lot of it, so I'm assuming there's a supply somewhere that nobody has told me about. If you could send me their way that would be awesome. A 30 hour Thursday would have been extremely helpful to me this past week.

Custom rack looks awesome, man. Fresh black paint always looks so slick. If it weren't against historic regulations, I'd paint my house high gloss black.


----------



## Mblanchard7586

No time depot around me lol i have been working on it on the weekends and nights since june 20th... i have alot of work in baton rouge with all these flooded houses so not alot of time to get into the new work truck...one day, one day.


----------



## Cole82

Dodge promaster city


----------



## unhique

midstate3812 said:


> Here is our service vehicle & trailer currently in use.
> 07 GMC Sierra & 07 Haulmark, just finished decking out the trailer finally...


That's a super organized trailer!!! What size is it?

I have 2 lying around (different sizes) but am unable to put it to real use yet.


----------



## Mblanchard7586

Got the rack up there without scatching the paint for the measurements for the headache rack.


----------



## Mordekyle

At the risk of sounding like a presidential candidate,

Nice rack. 

I like the details and the finish. The ability to swing it out of the way will be handy, I'm sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

Mordekyle said:


> At the risk of sounding like a presidential candidate,
> 
> Nice rack.
> 
> I like the details and the finish. The ability to swing it out of the way will be handy, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




lol when you are a contractor you can get away with whatever you want....


Yes i agree the swinging pipe holder is neat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mblanchard7586

The main purpose for the swing out pipe holder is because i wanted the rear bar to be able to swing freely without having to unload or slide all the the pipe forward to be able to un pin it. So i made the rack 22' so the rear bar will be completely removable. While i was at it i made the third arm fold up in a case i wanted to load up my side by side on the bed rails in the cage  im gonna have to build some long ramps to get her up there


----------



## Uncle-chicken

Not my van, but you should check this guy's van out: http://imgur.com/gallery/JoL1v


----------



## rrk

Uncle-chicken said:


> Not my van, but you should check this guy's van out: http://imgur.com/gallery/JoL1v


Wow, that is too nice for working


----------



## Mblanchard7586

Something to hold my fittings on without having to dig through a basket. Will make life alot easier to keep inventory


----------



## Mblanchard7586

Idk why my pic. Was upside down?


----------



## SectorSecurity

That looks like it would annoy me more then a bucket


----------



## Mblanchard7586

Well im still going to have bins i will bring into the house those fittings will be extra if im short 1 or 2


----------



## Inner10

Mblanchard7586 said:


> Idk why my pic. Was upside down?


I commend you on your creativity but I think it was an awful idea.


----------



## Mblanchard7586

Contructive criticism not just criticism... the way i see it time always equals money and I really like being able to see exactly what fittings i have or dont have instead of digging through fitting bins to only come up empty handed, and still have to run to the hardware. It only takes up about 4 inches of bed space and will hold a decent assortment of fittings. But to each his own.


----------



## Mblanchard7586

The clevis hooks will allow for quick access to each runner


----------



## Mblanchard7586

No response from the house?


----------



## Mordekyle

Mblanchard7586 said:


> The clevis hooks will allow for quick access to each runner




That seems like a lot of commitment for a few pvc fittings. The hooks may get in the way of something you want to put in the back.


wouldn't putting the PVC fittings on a long bungee cord do the same thing without the commitment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

Mblanchard7586 said:


> No response from the house?


From the pic, I can't tell what the rods are made from. Looks like rebar. If it is, seems to me the fittings would wear as the truck bounces down the road.


----------



## Mblanchard7586

Its 3/8 round bar


----------



## Mblanchard7586

Im planning on getting a linex liner sprayed on everything to make the hook/bar fit snug


----------



## Mblanchard7586

Oh and i tried the bungee cord and it was a pain in the butt to get fittings on or off.


----------



## Inner10

Mblanchard7586 said:


> Oh and i tried the bungee cord and it was a pain in the butt to get fittings on or off.


I had a similar idea with CVAC fittings, but when it came time to do a job I would take a bunch of every fitting and throw them into a rubbermaid bin and carry them onto the job. But then they never went back onto the lines, they just stayed in the bins in a big mess and got poured out on the floor next time.

So I ended up taking rubbermaid bins and putting in dividers. It works ok, not great.

I could see your idea working if you are doing service an only need a fitting or two, but for rough-in work it will suck.


----------



## TimelessQuality

TxElectrician said:


> From the pic, I can't tell what the rods are made from. Looks like rebar. If it is, seems to me the fittings would wear as the truck bounces down the road.


If the linex doesn't do it, you could slip a piece of rubber hose over them..

In my truck, the problem would be a clear path to reach that rack:laughing:


----------



## blacktop

Mblanchard7586 said:


> Idk why my pic. Was upside down?


Why not a wire cage box on top of the side boxes and throw the fittings in there ?


----------



## Mblanchard7586

I have that on my 03 f350 with bins on the top of the bed rails and i absolutly cannot stand it! It always turns into a scavenger hunt to find the one fitting we are short to finish the job


----------



## asevereid

Got a new ride today, will build out the cargo area to suit my needs over the next couple months.


----------



## EricBrancard




----------



## pizalm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

Uncle-chicken said:


> Not my van, but you should check this guy's van out: http://imgur.com/gallery/JoL1v


Yo that's retarded.

Why would you invest so much money and time into making something as nice as he did only to throw junk down the center aisle on weekdays?

Like, one leftover scrap of drywall would destroy that gorgeous setup he's got there.

I don't get it.


----------



## Irishslave

Easy Gibson said:


> Yo that's retarded.
> 
> Why would you invest so much money and time into making something as nice as he did only to throw junk down the center aisle on weekdays?
> 
> Like, one leftover scrap of drywall would destroy that gorgeous setup he's got there.
> 
> I don't get it.


I know right? The only thing that belongs in there is a naughty girlfriend and a bag of weed


----------



## VinylHanger

I just wonder how long it would take to get tired of swapping crap out every weekend. It takes me a week or more, sometimes way more, to get the junk out of the back of my truck and all I'm doing is throwing more work debris in it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

pizalm said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That home is going to warp / twist and shrink all to Hell after the home owners move in .


----------



## blacktop

Nice truck tho .


----------



## pizalm

blacktop said:


> That home is going to warp / twist and shrink all to Hell after the home owners move in .




Why's that? I don't think there's going to be an issue. No different than any other place built here. And there will be absolutely zero drywall in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlhaslip

blacktop said:


> That home is going to warp / twist and shrink all to Hell after the home owners move in .


No Worries. 

We use flexible drywall mud up here. I think you southern folks call it caulking.

:laughing:


----------



## Windycity

jlhaslip said:


> No Worries.
> 
> 
> 
> We use flexible drywall mud up here. I think you southern folks call it caulking.
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing:




Hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

pizalm said:


> Why's that? I don't think there's going to be an issue. No different than any other place built here. And there will be absolutely zero drywall in it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I'm sure that timber will be nice and dry once it's dried in .


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Softopper....
Up or down in a minute.
Dry.

Thule racks.

BackRack hitch mounted rack.

Sooooo many variations possible.
(You couldn't pay me to tow a trailer around.)


----------



## aaron_a

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Softopper....
> 
> Up or down in a minute.
> 
> Dry.
> 
> 
> 
> Thule racks.
> 
> 
> 
> BackRack hitch mounted rack.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo many variations possible.
> 
> (You couldn't pay me to tow a trailer around.)




Almost got one of those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

aaron_a said:


> Almost got one of those.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah.....except you live in Pittsburgh.

I.....don't. :laughing:


----------



## txgencon

Picked my new van up Tuesday evening, parked it in the garage and got up Wednesday morning to drive to the Rio Grand valley in my Subaru for a week.

Chomping at the bit to get started working on rigging it out.


----------



## TxElectrician

txgencon said:


> Picked my new van up Tuesday evening, parked it in the garage and got up Wednesday morning to drive to the Rio Grand valley in my Subaru for a week.
> 
> Chomping at the bit to get started working on rigging it out.


That would make a great service vehicle


----------



## Unger.const

I'm thinking this vw bug converted into a pickup would be just right for things.


----------



## avenge

Unger.const said:


> I'm thinking this vw bug converted into a pickup would be just right for things.


I think it needs a camper shell, maybe rough sawn oak.


----------



## Lettusbee

Unger.const said:


> I'm thinking this vw bug converted into a pickup would be just right for things.



I used to work in a volkswagen shop. The guys doing this to bugs were always the strangest people you would ever meet. They even made the trike club members seem almost normal.


----------



## Golden view

Yeah, that's a septic tank as a topper.


----------



## TxElectrician

Golden view said:


> Yeah, that's a septic tank as a topper.


Looks like crap


----------



## FF_Barry

Before and after the ladder rack. And a few shots of the back. Level storage in the built in with storage for hand tools above the wheel well. Tunes run off the truck. Batteries charge and fluorescent light turns on when the truck is shored to 110 power. I can fit a fair bit of stuff in the short bed. But I do have dreams of a trailer... climbing in and out is getting old pretty quick...









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

FF_Barry said:


> Before and after the ladder rack. And a few shots of the back. Level storage in the built in with storage for hand tools above the wheel well. Tunes run off the truck. Batteries charge and fluorescent light turns on when the truck is shored to 110 power. I can fit a fair bit of stuff in the short bed. But I do have dreams of a trailer... climbing in and out is getting old pretty quick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Tunes in the bed of the truck ..I like that .


----------



## FF_Barry

blacktop said:


> Tunes in the bed of the truck ..I like that .


Thanks. It's a salvaged system from a junker car that we cut up for training at the fire department. I think the speakers, head unit, sun, and amp cost more than the car... but they were free so they made a good addition to the back of the truck. Good for tailgating too. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BillD

Here are some pics of my 2008 F-250. I have them posted in another thread about the A.R.E. cap but figured I'd post them in this thread as well.

Bill


----------



## ZeygerMike

Nice set up Bill


----------



## stetor

Where did you get the ladder rack? Best looking one i have seen. I need one to go around my shell.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FF_Barry

stetor said:


> Where did you get the ladder rack? Best looking one i have seen. I need one to go around my shell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Built it last winter. Had a friend cut the sides on his laser and tig welded everything right on the truck. Took me a solid day to put it all together. Then had it powder coated by another friend. Been using it a lot lately and have no complaints. 12 feet long up top so even my 32 foot ladder sits nicely up top. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stetor

I figured it was custom made. It looks better than anything i have seen and also looks more solid than anything i have seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

FF_Barry said:


> Before and after the ladder rack. And a few shots of the back. Level storage in the built in with storage for hand tools above the wheel well. Tunes run off the truck. Batteries charge and fluorescent light turns on when the truck is shored to 110 power. I can fit a fair bit of stuff in the short bed. But I do have dreams of a trailer... climbing in and out is getting old pretty quick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




What's the weight limit for those racks?



_________


----------



## FF_Barry

Californiadecks said:


> What's the weight limit for those racks?
> 
> 
> 
> _________


Not entirely sure. The one picture is all 16 foot 2x10 lumber and the rack didn't seem to care. I guess that is the downside to building your own stuff.. no sticker saying rated for 500 pounds or something like that. I usually try to load it evenly and take care when strapping stuff down. I haven't had any issues but I also haven't tried to break it. I can walk on the supports from the back to the very front without any deflection or anything and it has very little side to side play. I guess if I ever break it I'll let you know!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

parallel parked my rig for first time. I had alot of room but went better than I planned haha.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChandlerHS

Just down to a one man one truck one trailer company...slow and surgical is how I like it these days😉


----------



## tang

Picture of one of my old bikes. Work rig photo bomb


----------



## JARDOLINA

*Npr*

Isuzu npr with 6.0 gas. 6-8 mpg but majority of work within 5 miles. 2500 # liftgate easy to load and unload.
4000w inverter for chargers. I have built in shelving and overhead storage for long ladder and 16' baseboard.


----------



## Inner10

JARDOLINA said:


> Isuzu npr with 6.0 gas. 6-8 mpg but majority of work within 5 miles. 2500 # liftgate easy to load and unload.
> 4000w inverter for chargers. I have built in shelving and overhead storage for long ladder and 16' baseboard.


Pics!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

JARDOLINA said:


> Isuzu npr with 6.0 gas. 6-8 mpg but majority of work within 5 miles. 2500 # liftgate easy to load and unload.
> 4000w inverter for chargers. I have built in shelving and overhead storage for long ladder and 16' baseboard.





Inner10 said:


> Pics!


Or it never happened:jester:


----------



## JARDOLINA

I tried to upload but nothing happened


----------



## sunkist

JARDOLINA said:


> I tried to upload but nothing happened


 That's what she said :jester:


----------



## JARDOLINA

*Npr*


----------



## Mordekyle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Mordekyle said:


> https://youtu.be/4K1TspF8xyk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




As someone who has cube vans that’s awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

I couldn’t get myself to pay $4000 for the commercially available units.

$400 was well worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Mordekyle said:


> I couldn’t get myself to pay $4000 for the commercially available units.
> 
> $400 was well worth it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The cool factor is worth every bit of $400 lol Still have to walk over and unlatch it ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

I leave it unlatched, generally.

I charge the RV battery on the weekends. I’ll probably get a small solar panel to keep it charged.

The 12v is pretty slow, but I didn’t want multiple batteries, an inverter, and a large solar panel. Too many moving parts for my liking.

I was going to have a larger sprocket 3D printed, but there’s a whole lot more than just the sprocket- a bracket that attaches to the operator and a shaft that anchors the track the belt runs alongside. I still might do that, just bolting it in above the existing onto the exposed splined shaft.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

What the heck:blink: The cargo doors on the drivers side are very handy:thumbsup: I keep dicking aroung in there and I have a lot more refinement to do to get to the OCD level:whistling


----------



## VinylHanger

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What the heck:blink: The cargo doors on the drivers side are very handy I keep dicking aroung in there and I have a lot more refinement to do to get to the OCD level:whistling


Did a smurf throw up in there?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

VinylHanger said:


> Did a smurf throw up in there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 No smurfs in Hawaii:blink:
Menehune yes, smurfs no.

*
*


----------



## overanalyze

VinylHanger said:


> Did a smurf throw up in there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Makita Blue...


----------



## TheConstruct

overanalyze said:


> Makita Blue...


I was thinking the same thing. It's a makita interior.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I had a problem with my last van. I used some cabinet ply and it had a bad case of the termites. So this time I used a lot of treated AdvanTech in there, in fact everything was treated and the off gassing was harsh. I had to seal it up. For some reason it takes forever for that stuff to dry out.


----------



## tkrrox1

My rack set up








I cut off the metal hooks, drilled out the pressed pins and drilled them for the wire lock pins. That way when I throw the straps over my materials, there’s no metal to scratch and dent the roof. Works really well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tkrrox1

Also I installed 2 of these just to get a bit of air moving. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shanewreckd

Got the wrap done on my work truck and trailer. Turned out very nice I think. Trailer still isn't set up at all, waiting on getting the floor sprayed and the ladder racks installed.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

I recently picked this up for the crew. Its old but it was the right price and in pretty decent shape. Its scheduled to be lettered up in two weeks. It has a 10 foot box on it. I added some led lights in the main cargo area and in the toolboxes. The guys really like working out of it so far.


----------



## Lettusbee

I've always wanted one of those, but never could figure out where I'd put the miter and table saw. Since they live on rolling stands.


[email protected] said:


> I recently picked this up for the crew. Its old but it was the right price and in pretty decent shape. Its scheduled to be lettered up in two weeks. It has a 10 foot box on it. I added some led lights in the main cargo area and in the toolboxes. The guys really like working out of it so far.
> View attachment 508265
> View attachment 508266


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dayexco

D9b

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond D.

For those subscribed and on the "new" notification to this thread...

Objection sustained. Jury will disregard remarks made by Sergiy. Hahaha


----------



## R&L Global Inc.

Here is a mockup and a real picture of our NPR.


----------



## Proframer




----------



## Jasonfr

Grill guard, steps and air bags yet to be installed


----------



## Hardy541




----------



## Hardy541

Wee bit dirty, oh well 100 miles of gravel to the job next week lol


----------



## arrowhead_joinery

My 1989 Ford F250 7.3IDI, 5- speed when I'm not at my day job. Love this truck, trailer is a work in progress. Rather run this than my 2016 F350.


----------



## reggi

Where is this? Beautiful place.


----------



## arrowhead_joinery

reggi said:


> Where is this? Beautiful place.
> View attachment 521789


Prettiest landfill on earth lol. Avery County North Carolina!


----------



## arrowhead_joinery

arrowhead_joinery said:


> My 1989 Ford F250 7.3IDI, 5- speed when I'm not at my day job. Love this truck, trailer is a work in progress. Rather run this than my 2016 F350.


Couple more, some old iron, some new.


----------



## 530Foreman

My 2019 F150 XL supercab longbed with the Coyote 5.0. Bought it used in December of 21 with 112K on it. I added a Rack-it lumber rack, 6' Weatherguard side boxes, an Amp kickstep, and wheel to wheel running boards (those last two are the most important, damn trucks keep getting taller and I seem to be getting shorter lol). Just a couple weeks ago I got those OEM alloy wheels when I saw them at a local tire shop as takeoffs from somebody who was building a brodozer.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Krastinseavestrough said:


> Heres my ram hemi


I can barely see it. Let me get my glasses...


Oh, it's not there at all. Pic must have not loaded. Let's see that bad boy!


----------



## RacinMason

Ed Corrigan said:


> I can barely see it. Let me get my glasses...
> 
> 
> Oh, it's not there at all. Pic must have not loaded. Let's see that bad boy!


Those Dodge Hemis are so fast they're impossible to see


----------

